# Milan - Inter: 17 marzo 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (9 Marzo 2019)

Milan - Inter, derby di Milano e big match della ventottesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 17 marzo 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:30 di domenica 17 marzo 2019.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2019)

Gattuso non vede l'ora di piazzare il pullman davanti alla porta


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Marzo 2019)

Se vinciamo li mandiamo nella fogna, che poi è casa loro!


----------



## malos (9 Marzo 2019)

Spero di sbagliarmi ma non la vedo benissimo. Dai Rino prova a sorprenderci e lascia il bus a casa.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Marzo 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> Spero di sbagliarmi ma non la vedo benissimo. Dai Rino prova a sorprenderci e lascia il bus a casa.



Sarà la stessa partita orribile che facciamo ultimamente, se esce uno 0-0 personalmente sono molto contento.


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, derby di Milano e big match della ventottesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 17 marzo 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



I ragazzi sono stanchi, ma questa settimana noi riposiamo e loro giocano in EL 3 giorni prima, potrebbe essere un pro.
Mi aspetto una battaglia e né più né meno una partita simile a quella di stasera, sperando però in qualche giocata di qualità in più da parte dei nostri, che avranno il grande pubblico di San Siro dalla loro. Partita molto importante, seppur non decisiva.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (9 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, derby di Milano e big match della ventottesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 17 marzo 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Poche chiacchere se si gioca come stasera contro l'ultima in classifica ormai in B, il derby lo si perde .


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Poche chiacchere se si gioca come stasera contro l'ultima in classifica ormai in B, il derby lo si perde .



Esatto. Oppure uno squallido 0-0 soffrendo maledettamente come il derby in casa dello scorso anno


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2019)

Forza Ragazzi, col cuore!! 

Ps. Da quanto tempo non facciamo 6 vittorie di fila?


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Forza Ragazzi, col cuore!!
> 
> Ps. Da quanto tempo non facciamo 6 vittorie di fila?



Non lo ricordo sinceramente.. per me è arrivata la ora di vincere di nuovo il derby della madonnina.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, derby di Milano e big match della ventottesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 17 marzo 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Dai mettiamo la sesta in fila


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2019)

Sarà una brutta partita da entrambe le parti che difficilmente vinceremo.

Per me finisce 1-1

Sofferenza iniziale, gol intorno al 25' di Piatek, che come tutti i grandi attaccanti che abbiamo avuto (Sheva Inzaghi Kakà Ronaldo Ibra) segnerà al suo primo derby in rossonero, barricate nella nostra area, pareggio dell'Inter intorno al 75'


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Marzo 2019)

per me facciamo come l'anno scorso 

cioè pareggio all'andata dell Inter all ultima azione 
e pareggio nostro al ritorno sempre all ultima azione 

quindi x me questa volta vinciamo la partita nella zona cesarini  

chissà se ci prendo


----------



## Ambrole (10 Marzo 2019)

Vincerla sarebbe un grandissimo passo avanti verso la Champions.


----------



## Casnop (10 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sarà una brutta partita da entrambe le parti che difficilmente vinceremo.
> 
> Per me finisce 1-1
> 
> Sofferenza iniziale, gol intorno al 25' di Piatek, che come tutti i grandi attaccanti che abbiamo avuto (Sheva Inzaghi Kakà Ronaldo Ibra) segnerà al suo primo derby in rossonero, barricate nella nostra area, pareggio dell'Inter intorno al 75'


Accidenti, Roten, parecchi fondi nel tuo caffè stamattina, eh?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Marzo 2019)

Dobbiamo vincere e basta, sono 3 anni che non battiamo questi pagliacci in campionato.


----------



## Manue (10 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, derby di Milano e big match della ventottesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 17 marzo 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...




Preferisco perdere giocando a calcio che pareggiare parcheggiando il pullman davanti alla porta


----------



## Manue (10 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere e basta, sono 3 anni che non battiamo questi pagliacci in campionato.



È vero, ma ormai li soffriamo a livello mentale,
Una volta era il contrario... ora invece li reputiamo una grande squadra quando non lo sono neanche lontanamente


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, derby di Milano e big match della ventottesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 17 marzo 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Primo grande esame della stagione.
Importante vincere, indispensabile non perdere.

L'Inda sarà un po' rimaneggiata, noi al gran completo anche se in difficoltà. 

Prevedo un derby tesissimo, giocato sui nervi e con tatticismi all'estremo. Diffivile che esca una bella partita. Dovremo essere squadra vera e non mollare.


----------



## Marcex7 (10 Marzo 2019)

Milan Inter. Spal Roma.Lazio Parma.
Vinceranno probabilmente tutte e due e noi perderemo.
Non facciamone un dramma ci sono ancora troppi punti in palio.
Cerchiami di rimanere agganciati al quarto posto e giocarci tutti nel rush finale.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Marzo 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Milan Inter. Spal Roma.Lazio Parma.
> Vinceranno probabilmente tutte e due e *noi perderemo*.
> Non facciamone un dramma ci sono ancora troppi punti in palio.
> Cerchiami di rimanere agganciati al quarto posto e giocarci tutti nel rush finale.



Ma non esiste prorio , la si deve vincere portandoli a -4 !!!
Devono scendere in campo cazzuti, nessuna paura di quei fenomeni da circo , nella speranza di vedere un minimo gioco !


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2019)




----------



## andre85 (10 Marzo 2019)

ieri ero pessimista pure io, gia mi immaginavo uno 0 a 0 soffrendo tutta la partita.
Ma vedendo oggi l inter mi sono rincuorato, noi staremo giocando male ma loro devo ringraziare la buona sorte se oggi hanno incontranto la spal. Sono stati a dir poco indecenti


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Marzo 2019)

Temo sempre i derby nei quali arriviamo favoriti, perchè spesso chi è in difficoltà tira fuori la prestazione della vita. Loro giocheranno col sangue agli occhi. Sinceramente non so se augurarmi una loro uscita dalla EL questa settimana, perchè a lungo andare potrebbe sfiancarli ancora di più questa competizione. Inoltre arrivassero con un'eliminazione sarebbero più incazzati ancora. Dobbiamo mostrare le palle e fare la partita perchè loro, come si è visto oggi, sono poca roba. Personalmente non sono fra quelli che accetterebbe di buon grado un pari, perchè con loro in queste condizioni bisogna vincere.
Mi aspetto un Suso migliore rispetto al giocatore opaco che abbiamo visto in queste settimane. 

Facciamogli vedere che Milano è solo rossonera.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter, derby di Milano e big match della ventottesima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019. Si gioca domenica 17 marzo 2019 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Finirà col solito pareggino, figuriamoci se il Milan vince 6 di fila che non ci arriva dal 2006


----------



## andreima (10 Marzo 2019)

Partita a se..se sarà il momento della svolta si capirà anche domenica


----------



## ibracadabra9 (10 Marzo 2019)

è un pareggio scritto
che va bene ad entrambe.

certo che se ci facciamo schiacciare le prendiamo.
loro sono molto più fisici.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Marzo 2019)

È il derby più importante degli ultimi 6-7 anni, potrebbe essere la partita che consacra definitivamente il nuovo Milan che sta lentamente risorgendo.


----------



## zlatan (10 Marzo 2019)

Dove si firma x pareggiare???


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Marzo 2019)

Brutto dirlo ma firmo per un pari. Speriamo domani l empoli faccia un punticino a roma.. 
certo una vittoria sarebbe un passo avanti importante verso la champions.. ma è fondamentale non perdere.
Io spero l inter esca dall europa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Marzo 2019)

La sto già vivendo male, facciamo troppo schifo e fisicamente siamo morti


----------



## de sica (11 Marzo 2019)

Se i giocatori entrassero in campo con lo stesso atteggiamento dei tifosi qua dentro, perderemmo sicuramente. Non si firma per nessun pareggio, visto che hanno anche svariate assenze


----------



## CarpeDiem (11 Marzo 2019)

Con una vittoria saremmo già praticamente in Champions, ma è fondamentale non perdere quindi con un pareggio mi riterrei soddisfatto


----------



## Black (11 Marzo 2019)

Negli ultimi anni abbiamo gioito raramente nel derby. Questo è sicuramente il più importante degli ultimi anni, una vittoria sarebbe godimento puro. Anche con autogol al 90' andrebbe benissimo. Voglio il gol di Piatek! dai ragazzi fateci sognare.
Vincere vorrebbe dire molto per la nostra classifica e inguaieremo i perdenti.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

*Probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta

Donnarumma
Calabria
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Bakayoko (Biglia)
Paquetà
Suso
Piatek
Calhanoglu*


----------



## carlocarlo (11 Marzo 2019)

forse si giochera sotto la pioggia


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



È la formazione tipo in sostanza.


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Franz64 (11 Marzo 2019)

Certo che se loro non schierano a centrocampo nè il belga tamarro, nè sbronzovic, diventano davvero poca roba ...


----------



## Ambrole (11 Marzo 2019)

E la formazione della Inter quale dovrebbe essere? Dovrebbero avere diversi assenti


----------



## MarcoG (11 Marzo 2019)

mentre discutiamo di come l'inter si schiererà in campo, e sappiate che non lo sapremo mai, conviene che qualcuno gufi un attimo la roma... giusto così, per non dimenticare nulla...


----------



## Marcex7 (11 Marzo 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Con una vittoria saremmo già praticamente in Champions, ma è fondamentale non perdere quindi con un pareggio mi riterrei soddisfatto


Praticamente in Champions con 33/30pt in palio?Non sono un genio in matematica ma non ti seguo...


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Biglia deve partire in panchina, sarà un ottimo sostituto per il primo tra Kessiè e Bakayoko che si prenderà un giallo (sono sicuro fioccheranno cartellini).
Suso mi auguro sia panchinato dal connazionale, attualmente è fuori forma e deleterio.

Per il resto è la migliore squadra presentabile, resta il cruccio di non poter aver Paquetà al 100%.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Marzo 2019)

Io non capisco la gioia per le assenze dell'Inter quando poi il nostro allenatore imporrà alla squadra il classico atteggiamento remissivo e compassato che farà sì che i cugini prendano coraggio nel corso del match,o veramente qualcuno crede che Gattuso vorrà azzannare la preda ferita?Io lo spero.


----------



## Ambrole (11 Marzo 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Io non capisco la gioia per le assenze dell'Inter quando poi il nostro allenatore imporrà alla squadra il classico atteggiamento remissivo e compassato che farà sì che i cugini prendano coraggio nel corso del match,o veramente qualcuno crede che Gattuso vorrà azzannare la preda ferita?Io lo spero.


Non vedo il nesso. In ogni caso se avessero tante assenze sarebbero più abbordabili, quindi è ovvio che per noi siano un vantaggio le loro assenze


----------



## Gekyn (12 Marzo 2019)

Gattuso cercherà di far sfogare l'inter nel primo tempo per poi azzannarla al secondo, tenendo presento un calo fisico dell'inter dovuto dall' EL.
Dall'altra spalletti sa benissimo che l'inter dovrà far gol nel primo tempo, per dare energie mentali nella ripresa alla squadra.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...




Dubito sara' questa la formazione ,comunque noi abbiamo solo un risultato possibile *vincere*, un pareggio sarebbe una sconfitta ,perdere il debry sarebbe un disastro .
Contro l'attuale inter dobbiamo fare i 3 punti , sarebbe un gran passo in avanti per la Cl ma ci darebbe una grossa mano anche a livello mentale.


----------



## andreima (12 Marzo 2019)

Speriamo che i nostri abbiano visto come si entra in campo per una partita fondamentale..io se penso al paragone ho i brividi,speriamo raga


----------



## Heaven (12 Marzo 2019)

Non so perché il risultato della Juve mi ha messo un forte pessimismo per questa partita.
Nel periodo in cui cominciavano ad andare male loro, noi abbiamo iniziato a svoltare


----------



## Marcex7 (13 Marzo 2019)

Più che altro qualcuno di noi pensa che facciamo 3 punti contro la Juve.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione del Milan secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Ambrole (13 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Dubito sara' questa la formazione ,comunque noi abbiamo solo un risultato possibile *vincere*, un pareggio sarebbe una sconfitta ,perdere il debry sarebbe un disastro .
> Contro l'attuale inter dobbiamo fare i 3 punti , sarebbe un gran passo in avanti per la Cl ma ci darebbe una grossa mano anche a livello mentale.



L' Inter è in difficoltà fisica e con tanti assenti, pure noi siamo in effetti in un momento di calo, ma è un'occasione da non perdere, c'è davvero la possibilità di prendere tre punti pesantissimi. Ultimo sforzo prima della pausa dai


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## Raryof (13 Marzo 2019)

Se Gattuso riesce a mandarci in campo come siamo andati all'andata andrebbe esonerato a fine primo tempo.
Passaggini, passaggini, per arrivare da Rodriguez che lancia lungo, a me non sta bene.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2019)

Esonero a fine primo tempo già chiesto 5 giorni prima, andiamo sempre meglio
Di solito si aspetta almeno il 5' o il 6' del primo tempo prima di chiedere l'esonero di Gattuso
c'è chi piange il mancato esonero dal gol di A.Silva in amichevole col Barcellona in estate


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Esonero a fine primo tempo già chiesto 5 giorni prima, andiamo sempre meglio
> Di solito si aspetta almeno il 5' o il 6' del primo tempo prima di chiedere l'esonero di Gattuso
> c'è chi piange il mancato esonero dal gol di A.Silva in amichevole col Barcellona in estate



Poi ultimamente il milan continua a vincere e giustamente sono molto incazzati. non vedono l'ora che l'ignoranza di Gattuso ci faccia perdere un po' di partite.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2019)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
**
Designato Guida per Milan - Inter. Calvarese al VAR.
*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Come mai il turco out?


----------



## LadyRoss (14 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



Skriniar ?


----------



## Capitan T (14 Marzo 2019)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Skriniar ?



Strano, la formazione in EL lo mette addirittura a CC


----------



## Capitan T (14 Marzo 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Come mai il turco out?



Secondo me ci stà, lo farà entrare a gara in corso spostando magari castillejo a dx facendo uscire Suso ne caso non ne avesse


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky*



*Designato Guida per Milan - Inter. Calvarese al VAR.*


----------



## S T B (14 Marzo 2019)

Dobbiamo affossarli!


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> Designato Guida per Milan - Inter. Calvarese al VAR.
> *



.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> Designato Guida per Milan - Inter. Calvarese al VAR.
> *



Sono già in ansia...


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Sky
> **
> Designato Guida per Milan - Inter. Calvarese al VAR.
> *



Spedirei Suso in panchina schierando Castillejo dove naturalmente gioca meglio, cioè a destra.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (14 Marzo 2019)

Dopo aver visto l'Inter di questa sera, mi vergognerei come un cane se domenica dovessimo perdere.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Marzo 2019)

Formazioni sbagliate secondo me.
Skryniar senz'altro giocherà, stessa cosa per chala.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Marzo 2019)

segna politano. 

100%


----------



## __king george__ (14 Marzo 2019)

ricorda un po la situazione prima di trovare la roma...sembra una squadra moribonda con molti problemi a cui dare il colpo di grazia….e ovviamente la resusciteremo!!


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2019)

Confermo che per me sarà X, magari con tarallucci e vino se la Roma non dovesse vincere


----------



## diavolo (14 Marzo 2019)

Di sicuro Gattuso imposterà la partita per uno 0-0


----------



## IlMusagete (15 Marzo 2019)

E' ora di dargli il colpo di grazia, questi sono cotti fisicamente, acciaccati, depressi nel gioco, nei risultati e nell'ambiente; noi siamo in trend positivo, riposati da sabato e non vinciamo un derby dai tempi di Miha..sarebbe una follia non asfaltarli domenica.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Marzo 2019)

Perderemo come sempre, anche perché loro fanno schifo, ma noi abbiamo faticato come dei cani randagi col Chievo e fisicamente siamo più che morti.

Preparatevi.


----------



## showtaarabt (15 Marzo 2019)

tiè tiè !!!


----------



## Pitermilanista (15 Marzo 2019)

Ci sarebbero tutte le condizioni tecniche, atletiche e psicologiche per ripetere il.risultato dell'11 maggio 2001. 
Partendo aggressivi, potremmo fargliene 5 o 6, perché sono attualmente la peggior squadra della Serie A e in piena crisi depressiva.

TemI però che il nostro gagliardo allenatore (che quella sera di 18 anni fa era in campo) avrà come al solito paura anche della propria ombra, e verrà fuori una partita da arrocco, noiosissima.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2019)

Non voglio fare il menagramo, ma ci sono tutti i presupposti per la classica partita in cui resuscitiamo i morti


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Marzo 2019)

Ho una paura incredibile di questa partita, è di gran lunga la partita più sentita della stagione, per fortuna ci arriviamo con un bel vantaggio sulla quinta in classifica.. Non ho la minima fiducia di fare risultato positivo e non a causa dei nostri ragazzi, ma a causa del nostro allenatore che queste partite decide volontariamente di non giocarle


----------



## Black (15 Marzo 2019)

vista anche il risultato di ieri è l'occasione giusta per affossarli. Se perdono contro di noi vanno in crisi nera, e poi avranno anche tutti gli scontri diretti, rischiano seriamente di finire sotto il 4° posto


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2019)

*Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*


----------



## Sotiris (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Sono tutt'altro che una formazione scarsa, non mi lascio fregare da come ci arrivano, il match sulla carta è assolutamente equilibrato.


----------



## mabadi (15 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ricorda un po la situazione prima di trovare la roma...sembra una squadra moribonda con molti problemi a cui dare il colpo di grazia….e ovviamente la resusciteremo!!



già la paura è proprio questa


----------



## vannu994 (15 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sono tutt'altro che una formazione scarsa, non mi lascio fregare da come ci arrivano, il match sulla carta è assolutamente equilibrato.



Eh esatto, sulla carta sono anche meglio di noi probabilmente. Poi mettici anche che loro non perdono mai i big match e che noi non siamo mai in grado di vincere quando conta come non mai... per me potrebbe essere un X a non farsi male oppure vincono loro.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



.


----------



## bmb (15 Marzo 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare il menagramo, ma ci sono tutti i presupposti per la classica partita in cui resuscitiamo i morti



Sarà così.


----------



## svizzero (15 Marzo 2019)

Vincere!! Abbiamo tutto a favore.. E ce da prendere il napoli! Dobbiamo cercar di fare un gol subito.. Con la morale che hanno cadono! Poi baka riposato gli mangera da solo in centrocampo. Son piu che ottimista!!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Marzo 2019)

No no basta fare i modesti e dire che loro sono più forti. Non siamo il Barcellona ma avremo di fronte un Inter a pezzi fisicamente e mentalmente, senza Icardi e Naingollang e con un allenatore che ha già un piede fuori dall' Inter. Se non faremo la nostra partita e non porteremo a casa i tre punti sarà solo colpa nostra.


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Marzo 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Eh esatto, sulla carta sono anche meglio di noi probabilmente. Poi mettici anche che loro non perdono mai i big match e che noi non siamo mai in grado di vincere quando conta come non mai... per me potrebbe essere un X a non farsi male oppure vincono loro.



a voler essere equilibrati loro sono più forti sulla carta, ma con la formazione attuale non mi sembra (con fuori nainggolan e icardi). Anche noi siamo in calo, ma l'ultima partita Baka che era stanchissimo ha riposato. Spero in lui e spero che il buon Suso per un partita almeno resusciti. Dovessimo vincere per loro il contraccolpo psicologico sarà fortissimo.


----------



## cris (15 Marzo 2019)

Non sono cosi ottimista, ho brutte sensazioni.

Di solito noi sbagliamo sempre in queste occasioni, siamo stanchi, loro devono riprendersi ed è l'occasione giusta.


----------



## svizzero (15 Marzo 2019)

Con questo attegiamento dobbiamo scendere in campo! Nn ci Saranno scuse.. 90 minuti devono essere sufficienti per decidere la partita! In piu la loro curva e in sciopero.. Tutto tranne una victoria sarebbe una delusione!!!

Mi referisco al post di Andrea red and Black (sonó nuovo mi devo abituare ancora con i funzioni


----------



## mark (15 Marzo 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> a voler essere equilibrati loro sono più forti sulla carta, ma con la formazione attuale non mi sembra (con fuori nainggolan e icardi). Anche noi siamo in calo, ma l'ultima partita Baka che era stanchissimo ha riposato. Spero in lui e spero che il buon Suso per un partita almeno resusciti. Dovessimo vincere per loro il contraccolpo psicologico sarà fortissimo.



Ma scusate dove li vedete più forti di noi sulla carta? In difesa hanno un centrale più forte di noi l'altro si equivale, i terzini sono meglio i nostri, a centrocampo siamo meglio noi con l'arrivo di Paquetà, sulle fasce facciamo abbastanza schifo sia noi che loro e come attaccante ora siamo meglio noi con Icardi leggermente meglio loro.. Io non la vedo questa loro superiorità sulla carta


----------



## Roger84 (15 Marzo 2019)

Dobbiamo sotterrarli, stanno sull'orlo del baratro! Se dovessero perdere il derby andrebbero in un loop molto difficile da riprendere, senza contare la Roma alle calcagna! Partita da vincere e basta anche se essendo un derby sarà probabilmente più equilibrata di quello che uno può pensare!


----------



## Ambrole (15 Marzo 2019)

È un vero e proprio match point per la Champions, non va fallito. Se li battiamo vanno in crisi nera


----------



## andreima (15 Marzo 2019)

Ragazzi il calcio è semplice e tranne per la Juve che è padrona della serie A le altre vanno incontro a problemi e periodi felici,noi siamo in questo ultimo e il.inter e nella fogna più assoluta per affrontare una lotta con noi e Roma,se perdiamo domenica il ciclo non partirà perché non siamo pronti ma dato che questo è l'.anno della rinascita noi Non FALLIREMO.


----------



## Aron (15 Marzo 2019)

Partita apertissima. La squadra deve evitare di mettere le mani avanti, è una cosa che non si possono permettere i più forti e né tantomeno quelli che forti non sono.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



Speriamo in un De Vrij in versione europea.


----------



## showtaarabt (15 Marzo 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il calcio è semplice e tranne per la Juve che è padrona della serie A le altre vanno incontro a problemi e periodi felici,noi siamo in questo ultimo e il.inter e nella fogna più assoluta per affrontare una lotta con noi e Roma,se perdiamo domenica il ciclo non partirà perché non siamo pronti ma dato che questo è l'.anno della rinascita noi Non FALLIREMO.



Va bene il pareggio ed un piazzamento in Champions


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni dalla GDS in edicola*



.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (16 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Marzo 2019)

Non gioca da un paio di mesi, chissà come si sta allenando ed è odiato da 3/4 di spogliatoio.. Magari gioca icardi


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Non gioca da un paio di mesi, chissà come si sta allenando ed è odiato da 3/4 di spogliatoio.. Magari gioca icardi



È da vedere l'impatto con lo spogliatoio, ma è una notizia tutt'altro che positiva per noi.


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2019)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset. Miranda e Joao Mario fuori dai convocati*


----------



## iceman. (16 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset. Miranda e Joao Mario fuori dai convocati*



Sulla destra fanno veramente schifo


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Marzo 2019)

In questo momento è fin troppo prevedibile che vinciamo, siamo troppo favoriti dal pronostico visti i momenti delle 2 e spero tanto di sotterrarli. Senza Icardi sarei veramente ultradeluso se non la vinciamo, in campionato non succede da troppo ma veramente troppo tempo e ora stanno facendo pena.

Comunque danno diluvio qui al nord domani


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset. Miranda e Joao Mario fuori dai convocati*



.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset. Miranda e Joao Mario fuori dai convocati*



Testa fredda e personalità ragazzi, dal primo minuto dobbiamo essere convinti di vincere questa partita.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2019)

Forse vi sfugge che ci ha preso a pallate il Chievo e col Sassuolo non abbiamo passato la metacampo


----------



## andreima (17 Marzo 2019)

.......


----------



## andreima (17 Marzo 2019)

Le partite prima non c.entrano niente,il derby e una cosa a se,le squadrette che vengono a s.siro davanti a 60000 persone diventano leoni,noi abbiamo avuto la costanza di arrivare fin qui in corsa Champions ed è quello che voleva Elliott,fino a prima della sconfitta della Roma la torta era già fatta secondo me..ora come ora i giochi sono cambiati le squadre si giocheranno tutto perché sanno che hanno una chance di staccare la Rometta..domani sarà bello vedrete..io sono convinto che .. Elliott c.e' ....e non dico altro


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Forse vi sfugge che ci ha preso a pallate il Chievo e col Sassuolo non abbiamo passato la metacampo



Sono 3 mesi che ci prendono tutti a pallate, speriamo continui cosi


----------



## 666psycho (17 Marzo 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Forse vi sfugge che ci ha preso a pallate il Chievo e col Sassuolo non abbiamo passato la metacampo



e l'inter ha fatto calcio spettacalo e asfaltato tutti...


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Marzo 2019)

Partita che è importante vincere ma fondamentale non perdere. 
Conteranno gli episodi. Sarà come sempre un derby molto tattico e equilibrato.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset. Miranda e Joao Mario fuori dai convocati*



Loro sono molto rimaneggiati ma questa sarebbe una formazione da battaglia. Mi aspetto una partita tiratissima e tattica.
Noi siamo in formazione tipo.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Marzo 2019)

Ho sognato una tripletta di Piatek contro la Fiorentina. Speriamo sia un mezzo sogno premonitore, cioè, tripletta si, ma non contro la viola


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset. Miranda e Joao Mario fuori dai convocati*



.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset. Miranda e Joao Mario fuori dai convocati*



I derby sono stati spesso molto strani, con marcatori sorprendenti. Ma ci sono stati anche derby dove ha vinto chi era favorito, quindi stasera contro questa Inter si deve giocare per vincere senza nessuna paura.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I derby sono stati spesso molto strani, con marcatori sorprendenti. Ma ci sono stati anche derby dove ha vinto chi era favorito, quindi stasera contro questa Inter si deve giocare per vincere senza nessuna paura.



"We will be a team of devils. Our colours will be red like fire and black like the fear we will invoke in our opponents."

"Saremo una squadra di diavoli. I nostri colori saranno il rosso come il fuoco e il nero come la paura che incuteremo agli avversari."

— 1899, Herbert Kilpin


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ho sognato una tripletta di Piatek contro la Fiorentina. Speriamo sia un mezzo sogno premonitore, cioè, tripletta si, ma non contro la viola



speriamo visto che mi sono giocato un 3 a 1 per noi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Marzo 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e l'inter ha fatto calcio spettacalo e asfaltato tutti...



Certo, ma in queste partite dove lo stato mentale si azzera, loro hanno gamba e noi no.
Felice di essere smentito chiaramente, ma la tendenza nei derby è devastante ultimamente.


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> speriamo visto che mi sono giocato un 3 a 1 per noi



Non sei l’unico ahaha 3-1 + Suso marcatore


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset. Miranda e Joao Mario fuori dai convocati*



Metto un euro sul gol di Piatek.
Metto un euro sul gol di Politano.


----------



## Tobi (17 Marzo 2019)

Hanno un centrocampo lentissimo, non che i nostri siano fulmini di guerra ma i ritmi saranno bassi, di conseguenza Bakayoko in teoria dovrebbe giganteggiare, Kessie trovare parecchi tempi di inserimento e Paquetà che potrà sfruttare i ritmi bassi degli avversari, prendendo palla e giocando con intelligenza. Spero Suso si dia una svegliata ma metterlo a rincorrere Asamoah ci toglierà presenza sulla trequarti e palloni tagliati sul secondo palo, forse è la partita di Calhanoglu che tra gagliardini e d'ambrosio può davvero andare a nozze


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "We will be a team of devils. Our colours will be red like fire and black like the fear we will invoke in our opponents."
> 
> "Saremo una squadra di diavoli. I nostri colori saranno il rosso come il fuoco e il nero come la paura che incuteremo agli avversari."
> 
> — 1899, Herbert Kilpin



 

Oggi semplicemente dobbiamo tirare fuori TUTTO! Dobbiamo vincere!!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Marzo 2019)

L'unica cosa che mi fa davvero paura è che loro sono talmente conciati male che non hanno nulla da perdere e un derby è sempre un derby.
Sanno pure che se anche perdono Spalletti non va via anche perchè credo che non ce l'abbiano con lui i giocatori, stranamente perchè all'Inter i giocatori sono specializzati nel far esonerare gli allenatori


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2019)

Stasera voglio vedere una squadra che gioca per vincere.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

*Ufficiali

MILAN: Donnarumma, Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu

INTER: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Skriniar, Asamoah; Gagliardini, Brozovic, Vecino; Politano, Lautaro Martinez, Perisic.*


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu
> 
> INTER: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Skriniar, Asamoah; Gagliardini, Brozovic, Vecino; Politano, Lautaro Martinez, Perisic.*



.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ho paura che possa finire come negli ultimi due derby di campionato (praticamente non giocando per 90 minuti)... spero di no 

Dai, forza!


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu
> 
> INTER: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Skriniar, Asamoah; Gagliardini, Brozovic, Vecino; Politano, Lautaro Martinez, Perisic.*



suso e chalanoglu...................

comunque guardate cosa sta facendo il chelsea grazie al nostro ex feticcio higuain. le perde tutte. da mangiarsi le mani per il girone d'andata


----------



## varvez (17 Marzo 2019)

Come imposterà la partita Gattuso stasera? Considerando che il pari ci va benissimo, temo che assisteremo al solito spettacolo mediocre


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu
> 
> INTER: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Skriniar, Asamoah; Gagliardini, Brozovic, Vecino; Politano, Lautaro Martinez, Perisic.*



.


----------



## Gabry (17 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Come imposterà la partita Gattuso stasera? Considerando che il pari ci va benissimo, temo che assisteremo al solito spettacolo mediocre



Garantito.
E' facile che entrambe le squadre giochino per il pari e rischiamo uno spettacolo pietoso. Se invece un episodio porta subito in vantaggio una delle due squadre allora forse ci possiamo divertire un po'. Certo che partire sempre con il 4-5-1 nostro è proprio un handicap non da poco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Come imposterà la partita Gattuso stasera? Considerando che il pari ci va benissimo, temo che assisteremo al solito spettacolo mediocre



Gattuso i big match li imposta tutti per non perdere, stasera non dovrebbe essere diverso.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> MILAN: Donnarumma, Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Suso, Piatek, Calhanoglu
> 
> INTER: Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, De Vrij, Skriniar, Asamoah; Gagliardini, Brozovic, Vecino; Politano, Lautaro Martinez, Perisic.*





varvez ha scritto:


> Come imposterà la partita Gattuso stasera? Considerando che il pari ci va benissimo, temo che assisteremo al solito spettacolo mediocre



Anche io ho questo terrore,speriamo di non vedere una partita terribile come gli ultimi derby.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Marzo 2019)

Si dovrebbe giocare per il pari solo in caso di sicuro piazzamente in zona champions per entrambi, ma dato che non lo è si gioca per vincere. Mai sentito che si giochi per pareggiare il derby, è una blasfemia.


----------



## Lambro (17 Marzo 2019)

Bè a vedere il derby d'andata mi riterrei contento di vedere il Milan superare la meta' campo creando occasioni da gol.
E' la partita perfetta per l'inter per risollevarsi da un periodo nero.
Speriamo di sovvertire il trend derbystico recente e di fare una partita di alto livello.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Marzo 2019)

Forza milan! Bisogna vincere!


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma chi è sto pappagallo che "canta" in mezzo al campo???


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi è sto pappagallo che "canta" in mezzo al campo???



E' il cugino di Mammuth?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2019)

Madò che angoscia.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma roba stiamo combinando?


----------



## Pit96 (17 Marzo 2019)

Iniziamo bene...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2019)

Donnarumma dov'era su quel cross a 2km/h


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera...

Bravo donnarumma...


----------



## 6milan (17 Marzo 2019)

Che terzini scandalosi che abbiamo


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Finita


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Marzo 2019)




----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2019)

Fantastico


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Donnarumma col solito errore nelle partite che contano.

Giochiamo a caso nostra ma non siamo entrati in campo. Peggio di cosi non si puo proprio


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Non vinciamo un derby manco a morire.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Pure sta squadraccia di morti sembra il Barça contro di noi


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Partita già finita mi sa


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Resuscitiamo anche questi cadaveri mi raccomando...

Donnarumma vede il derby e fa la cappella... matematico....


----------



## Garrincha (17 Marzo 2019)

Salta tutta la tattica preparata da Gattuso, ora dovranno varcare la metà campo


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

Calhanoglu già insopportabile. Sono serio, penso che in dieci potremmo giocare meglio.


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Marzo 2019)

Come al solito, facciamo risuscitare i morti.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Marzo 2019)

Chi ben comincia...


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Che cross....


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

Maledetti angoli corti.


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Eeee ma Calabria sa difendere


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Marzo 2019)

Sul gol davvero non so chi sia stato più scandaloso tra Rodríguez, Calabria, Romagnoli e Donnarumma.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma Gattuso é ignorante? Basta con questi calci d'angolo ASSURDI! Ogni partita buttiamo via il pallone cosi

Suso con un cross incommentabile


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

E' iniziato il periodo osceno Gattusioano quello di Aprile e Maggio.. vediamo ma penso che dopo la pausa ci scioglieremo come lo scorso anno.


----------



## honua (17 Marzo 2019)

E' lunga


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Eeee ma Calabria sa difendere



Fa sembrare il Conti visto contro il Chievo decente


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2019)

Ogni volta, sempre la stessa storia... Ma d'altronde, se la mentalità di chi comanda è sempre quella....


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Non possiamo perdere con sti scappati di casa, non scherziamo


----------



## Lambro (17 Marzo 2019)

Suso comunque è impresentabile ormai da 1 mese ma imperterrito il mister lo fa' sempre giocare, bah.

Sul gol interista ci siamo persi chiunque, ma c'era gia' il sentore visto che avevan fatto 3 o 4 cross comodi comodi senza pressione alcuna.
Sul piano esplosivo abbiamo almeno 2 giocatori molto mediocri (rr e suso) e una generale pigrizia nel coprire a tempo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

il gol è dedicato a:

- donnarumma fenomeno incedibile a qualsiasi cifra
- calabria fenomeno 
- il milan deve stare alto e fare la partita.

ok adesso andiamo a segnare grazie


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Sto Napolitano contro di noi diventa sempre Giggs


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Sto già bestemmiando.
Difesa horror.
Centrocampo e attacco nulli.
Calhanoglu e Suso sono obbligatori, vero allenatoreindecente?


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma.un derby lo.vinciamo si? Impensabile di andare in champions con gattuso.
Rodriguez non sta capendo nulla


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non possiamo perdere con sti scappati di casa, non scherziamo



Che hanno giocato due giorni fa e che noi riposati da una settimana


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Guardate Suso.. è uno zobie.. solo uno scemo poteva metterlo in campo


----------



## R41D3N (17 Marzo 2019)

Sempre sto atteggiamento remissivo contro questi qua!! Piatek abbandonato lì davanti fa quasi pena


----------



## kekkopot (17 Marzo 2019)

L'unico in palla mi sembra stranamente la turca


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2019)

A centrocampo ci sono dei buchi paurosi, sveglia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

A centrocampo ci stanno dominando


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

guardate che pressing. 2 persone che corrono ai 5 all'ora e gli altri guardano


----------



## kekkopot (17 Marzo 2019)

COmunque questi han perso 2 giorni fa con l'Eintrach... ci rendiamo conto?


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Ci stanno violentando


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Schiacciati dalla grande. Inter, e ancora siamo tutti dietro la linea della palla


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che hanno giocato due giorni fa e che noi riposati da una settimana



Quella partita l'hanno giocata con le riserve, sbattendosene altamente tra l'altro...


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

D'altronde, abbiamo giocato giovedì in coppa e siamo pure usciti.
Loro invece si sono riposati tutta la settimana.
...
Maledetto difensivismo gattusiano!


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

15 e oltre minuti di NULLA...ma come Azzo è stata preparata sta gara???


----------



## sipno (17 Marzo 2019)

Mamma che vergogna ragazzi.

Atteggiamento da provinciali.

Grazie Gattuso


----------



## folletto (17 Marzo 2019)

Che inizio disastroso


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Ci stanno scherzando...


----------



## alcyppa (17 Marzo 2019)

Gattuso ha rotto i maroni.

Questi morti delle melme hanno tutti 4-5 metri intorno liberi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Marzo 2019)

calma che non lo possono reggere sto ritmo 90 minuti. Tra venti minuti scoppiano


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Sempre sto atteggiamento remissivo contro _*CHIUNQUE*_!! Piatek abbandonato lì davanti fa quasi pena



Fixed.


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

Quel possesso potevano tenerlo tranquillamente per 80 minuti..Siamo ridicoli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Rodroguez non ci sta capendo nulla


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Cuore e grinta gattuso


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Mononeurone Calabria e monocavallo Suso...abbiamo una catena di destra allucinante...per non parlare di quella sul lato opposto


----------



## neversayconte (17 Marzo 2019)

Mi raccomando facciamogli il rinnovo


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma solo io sto vedendo Suso accentrato, come da suggerimento del presid...dell'ex proprietario?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> 15 e oltre minuti di NULLA...ma come Azzo è stata preparata sta gara???



Modalita derby Gattusiano. Secondo me l'ha impostata per un 0-0, ma purtroppo l'Inter ha mandato subito tutto a buone donne....e infatti siamo in confusione TOTALE


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Gattuso è uno degli allenatori più sopravalutati e si gode di tutta la leccagine di mezzo mondo calcistico della storia. Solo perchè ha vinto una coppa del mondo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2019)

Paqueta si fa dei sonni...


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ma solo io sto vedendo Suso accentrato, come da suggerimento del presid...dell'ex proprietario?



Beato te che riesci a decifrare la posizione di qualcuno in campo, secondo me è tutto senza senso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Calabria disastroso


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2019)

Ricordo ancora giovedì "Eeeh ma l'Inter è questa, non è che stanno volutamente non giocando, sono proprio questi eh"

Si vede.


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

Una squadra che vuole andare in Champions e fa giocare Calhanoglu, non merita di andarci


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2019)

Abbiamo un centrocampo davvero troppo ignorante incluso Paqueta


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

la squadra del mio paese tiene ritmi più alti, non esagero


----------



## Emme (17 Marzo 2019)

Avevo maledetto il io capo per il turno serale, ma leggendovi mi sa che ho fatto bene a non guardarla...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Una squadra che vuole andare in Champions e fa giocare Calhanoglu, non merita di andarci



oggi è il migliore dei nostri fai te


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Quanto sono irritanti Suso e il turco?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma di cosa vi sorprendete? Il Milan gioca SEMPRE così!

Catenaccio e gol sculato con prodezza di qualche singolo...

La differenza è che stasera il catenaccio è crollato subito...


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Questi riescono anche ad annichilirci fisicamente...


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

E leggevo di un probabile rinnovo di gattuso


----------



## Garrincha (17 Marzo 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa vi sorprendete? Il Milan gioca SEMPRE così!
> 
> Catenaccio e gol sculato con prodezza di qualche singolo...
> 
> La differenza è che stasera il catenaccio è crollato subito...



This


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Un esterno sinistro che non tira di sinistro..


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un esterno sinistro che non tira di sinistro..



Eh, ma secondo la scienza infusa del 4-3-3 moderno, gli esterni devono essere a piede invertito per favorire il terzino. Infatti da noi, il terzino sinistro è un tratt...no no, ho sbagliato, scusa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Madonna santa Calabria....un disastro totale


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

l'hannocaricato troppo sto derby, non ci sono di testa.
se lo perdiamo andiamo in cagona e col culo che facciamo 4i....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2019)

Calabria gioca contro stasera


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

e c'è chi dice che suso è superiore a perisic, ma per favore


----------



## Garrincha (17 Marzo 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> 15 e oltre minuti di NULLA...ma come Azzo è stata preparata sta gara???



Non hai mai visto prima una partita importante come la imposta Gattuso? Undici giocatori nella propria area di rigore, l'avevo scritto che adesso che sono chiamati a recuperare non sanno cosa fare, la fase offensiva non è mai stata fatta


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

basta con sto SUSO bastaaaa


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Madonna santa cosa hanno sbagliato


----------



## alcyppa (17 Marzo 2019)

Un mister che prepara così la partita è un criminale.

Una squadra nin può presentarsi cosi, non può


----------



## Lambro (17 Marzo 2019)

No ma Vecino chi lo marca? sono 30 minuti che fa tutto quel che vuole, allucinante che il mister non prenda contromisure.
Allucinante.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

La differenza tra un Allentore (non fenomeno eh) ed un altro neo-patentato che gode della stampa a favore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma come difendiamo?

L'Inter fa quello che vuole. I nostri laterali non ci stanno capendo nulla.


Suso non é in campo.


Ma cosa cavolo fanno?!


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

Si sono divorati il 2-0


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Giocando così, Piatek lì davanti non serve a nulla. Riusciremo a bruciare pure lui?


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

questi son pietosi dietro. basterebbe poco......


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma il genio di Corigliano Calabro l'ha capito che deve fare qualcosa per dar fastidio a Vecino o aspetta il secondo?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2019)

Stanno facendo sembrare Vecino il Gerrard dei bei tempi


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2019)

Che asino Rodriguez


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa vi sorprendete? Il Milan gioca SEMPRE così!
> 
> Catenaccio e gol sculato con prodezza di qualche singolo...
> 
> La differenza è che stasera il catenaccio è crollato subito...



Esatto, la gente pensa chissà cosa, non vede che il gioco è puntualmente ogni domenica lo stesso.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Immondi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Rodriguez improponibile. Tra lui e Calabria abbiamo due laterali da 4 in pagella in campo


----------



## kekkopot (17 Marzo 2019)

Belen sta facendo na partitaccia...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La differenza tra un Allentore (non fenomeno eh) ed un altro neo-patentato che gode della stampa a favore



Non dirlo troppo ad alta voce che i gattusers sono ancora in maggioranza e vorrebbero il rinnovo anche stasera stessa...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2019)

Grande partita di D'Ambrosio su Paquecoso


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma prima il fallo su Paquetà che era fallo tattico niente giallo eh?


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Marzo 2019)

Ci sono troppi errori. Gente che non sa stoppare il pallone, che ha paura a giocare. I limiti dei nostri sono evidenti.


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Marzo 2019)

Loro corrono come dannati e quelli in apnea siamo noi. Sulle fasce i nostri terzini sono sempre in ritardo sulle chiusure.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Sto Perisic non è granchè, ma rispetto ai nostri Suso e Turco è Garrincha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Suso ignora la corsa di Calabria e lo ferma solo quando si é dovuto fermare, RR che fa tutto tra ne quello che dovrebbe fare un laterale mancino sulla fascia sinistra.


Non ci siamo proprio


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giocando così, Piatek lì davanti non serve a nulla. Riusciremo a bruciare pure lui?



paqueta è già bruciato. lo dicevo che se lo castrava perdeva tutto. ed ecco fatto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

Basterà che Piatek trovi l'ennesimo gol per un pareggio sculato e si parlerà sempre di Gattuso super CT, rinnovo fino al 2030


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Marzo 2019)

Praticamente giochiamo come sempre. Solo che non può andarti sempre bene.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Calabria, Suso, Paquetà: siamo in troppi a non giocare.
E, non bastasse, nè Kessiè nè Bakayoko riescono a fermare Vecino.


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Mamma mia che nervoso che mi sta salendo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2019)

Risuscitiamo i morti


----------



## mabadi (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma noi abbiamo un super allenatore.com'è possibile che stiamo perdendo?


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> paqueta è già bruciato. lo dicevo che se lo castrava perdeva tutto. ed ecco fatto.



In quel ruolo è più utile per Gattuso uno come Bonaventura.


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Questi manco sanno che si stanno giocando un derby, non sanno proprio che significa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

In campo 11 leoni contro 10 pecore. I nostri semrbano di avere paura, ogni volta che arrivo un pallone in difesa lo tirano via a caso o la giocano verso Donnarumma.

Il peggiore: Rodriguez. Come sul gol su ogni azione lascia metri ai giocatori del Inter che fanno quel che vogliono


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Al polacco una palla decente mai


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Non c'è nessuna idea e nessuno schema offensivo. Quando abbiamo la palla tra i piedi non sappiamo cosa fare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> In quel ruolo è più utile per Gattuso uno come Bonaventura.



lascialo stare quello per favore... siamo già messi male così.


arbitro a senso unico


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Marzo 2019)

Spalletti sta portando a scuola Gattuso


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Basta sto turco basta


----------



## Black (17 Marzo 2019)

Assolutamente nulli in fase offensiva. Non è una novità, ma oggi dobbiamo recuperare e la vedo dura


----------



## mabadi (17 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> paqueta è già bruciato. lo dicevo che se lo castrava perdeva tutto. ed ecco fatto.



Lo pensavo da un paio di partite. Ottuso gli avrà detto gioca semplice


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma esattamente a cosa serve questo turco? Una roba immonda mia vista. Nemmeno Honda era così deleterio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Leoni contro pecore. Incredibile.

Ci stanno distruggendo


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

l'ignoranza di kessie, un giocatore da sigma olomuc


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Cos'altro deve succedere per togliere dal ca*** Calhanoglu e le sue debolezze psico-fisiche?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Marzo 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente a cosa serve questo turco? Una roba immonda mia vista. Nemmeno Honda era così deleterio.


La perde di continuo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma perché si arriva al limite dell'area e si cerca di sfondare? Passatela sta ***.zo di palla!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

Non oso nemmeno immaginare alle partite di champion che ci farà fare Gattuso


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Gattuso ha le sue colpe e NON E' IN DISCUSSIONE...ma stasera ci sono diversi giocatori che dovrebbero vergognarsi...in un derby non si scende in campo così...ma la mediocrità resta mediocrità...


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Potevano stare 2-3 a 0.


----------



## folletto (17 Marzo 2019)

Molto male, come nelle ultime partite del resto, se non ci diamo una svegliata ci stuprano


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta sto turco basta



Con la scusa che lui e Suso sono il meno peggio si trova sempre il modo di giustificare la loro titolarità.
Questi signori devono accomodarsi in panchina. Punto.


----------



## Lambro (17 Marzo 2019)

No vabbè solo un episodio ci potrà portare al pareggio stasera, e si spera di non prendere il secondo prima.
Sono nettamente migliori e piu' tonici.

nonostante abbiano giocato giovedi' subendo una lezione di calcio dai tedeschi poi.
Questo per dire quanto conti la famosa "stanchezza"...nulla.

Quello che conta è la testa e avere un'idea di gioco.

La nostra è scarsissima imho, di fronte all'Eintracht di giovedì potremmo prendere una paga indimenticabile.

Il Milan ha bisogno di gente piu' fisica, piu' veloce, si deve liberare di gente che non serve per fare lo step successivo, come Suso come RR e Calha, e probabilmente come Gattuso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2019)

kessie su skriniar, geniali...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Spalletti sta portando a scuola Gattuso



L'uno non sara un genio ma noi in panchina abbiamo uno che avra un QI sotto i 100


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Politano sembra Messi...addirittura Gagliardini pare un giocatore contro la nostra pochezza...ci vorrebbero 5 cambi altro che


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2019)

Zzzzzz


----------



## Mr. Canà (17 Marzo 2019)

Ci sta anche andando di lusso che siamo solo sullo 0-1


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

Un derby con questa mentalità non l'ho visto neanche ai tempi di Emanuelson. Constant e Mesbah..e ho detto tutto


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma poi perché bakayoko non sta in mezzo?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Nel secondo tempo la ribaltiamo dai


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Sto Vicino sembra Maradona


----------



## Lambro (17 Marzo 2019)

L'unica speranza è che loro calino vistosamente nel secondo tempo, perchè han fatto un primo tempo fisicamente molto molto importante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non oso nemmeno immaginare alle partite di champion che ci farà fare Gattuso



tranquillo. non le vedrai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2019)

L'indomabile Vicino


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma dove vogliamo andare con Piatek (+Suso) solo in area contro 6 interisti?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tranquillo. non le vedrai



Ne dubito, la Roma in champion non ci va, stanno messi proprio male.L'unica è la lazio, ma è troppo perdente dentro, cioè se Gattuso riesce a mandare la lazio in champion sarebbe un capolavoro da ridere... Pari allo scudetto perso da Allegri con Ibra


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2019)

Sono stanco di perdere i derby e con la Juve ogni anno sia all'andata che al ritorno.


----------



## Love (17 Marzo 2019)

ci stanno distruggendo...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Dopo la pausa, come sempre in quelle di primavera, ci sarà da piangere sangue..


----------



## R41D3N (17 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ne dubito, la Roma in champion non ci va, stanno messi proprio male.L'unica è la lazio, ma è troppo perdente dentro, cioè se Gattuso riesce a mandare la lazio in champion sarebbe un capolavoro da ridere... Pari allo scudetto perso da Allegri con Ibra


E comincia a ridere allora perché è così che va a finire


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2019)

Meritato vantaggio dell'Inter. Svegliamoci


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Complimenti vivissimi. Abbiamo resuscitato l’inter. Come scriveva qualcuno ovviamente non è una sorpresa visti gli standard di gioco che Gattuso ha dato al Milan da 2 anni. Ennesima partitaccia. Spalletti ennesimo allenatore che si porta a scuola il nostro, Converrebbe fare un topic apposito per le partite giocate bene e quelle giocate male. Comunque vabbè speriamo in un miracolo


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2019)

0-1, ci sta andando pure bene.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Confido nella ripresa nel culo di gattuso...

Allenatore pessimo ma sinora ha dimostrato di avere un colossale fondoschiena che ha compensato la sua totale inettitudine tattica...


----------



## Dany20 (17 Marzo 2019)

Solito atteggiamento palloso. SVEGLIA!


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non oso nemmeno immaginare alle partite di champion che ci farà fare Gattuso



Sempre che ci arriviamo.


----------



## Butcher (17 Marzo 2019)

Vabé è persa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Marzo 2019)

Come previsto siamo fisicamente nulli e loro hanno voglia di riscatto, invece noi paura

Non la vinciamo mai nella vita 'sta partita, ma si sapeva. Però che palle


----------



## Pit96 (17 Marzo 2019)

Loro hanno avuto tre occasioni gigantesche. Il risultato sta stretto a loro. 
Il nostro centrocampo viene sistematicamente saltato...


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono stanco di perdere i derby e con la Juve ogni anno sia all'andata che al ritorno.



Ecco.
Pure io.
Le partiite piu sentite le perdiamo sempre.


----------



## folletto (17 Marzo 2019)

Boh, ma perché dobbiamo sempre regalare dei gol a sti qua? Non vinciamo un derby da una vita e anche in questa stagione ci attacchiamo al tram


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Un primo tempo disastroso. Con la Lazio che va a mille qui si rischia di buttare una stagione con una mentalita non al altezza.


L'Inter meritava ampiamente un 2-0. Ogni volta che attaccano arrivano in profondita o al tiro senza opposizione. Vecino palla al piede va 30 metri e tira senza che qualsiasi giocatore acenni un pressing o un azione di disturbo. Manco fosse un mix di Modric, Gerrard e Lampard


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Marzo 2019)

Facciamo sembrare quei cessi dell'inter il Barcellona. Ma è ovvio, li pressiamo stando a 4 metri di distanza. Bakayoko stasera penoso, non fa filtro. E' lui che deve andare a chiudere su quel cesso di Vecino. Suso inguardabile, è come giocare in 10.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

Disastro totale, ci stanno dominando nel gioco

Suso disastroso, calhanoglu e Rodriguez non sono in grado di stoppare decentemente un pallone e rallentano l'azione


----------



## Lambro (17 Marzo 2019)

Vabè cross di Paqueta' e Piatek solo in mezzo a 5, con Suso ovviamente piantato la' in fondo , con Kessie o Baka che non vanno in area, allucinante.
Da confrontare col cross di Perisic dove sbaglia clamorosamente Vecino, dove loro eran in 4 in area tra l'altro tutti soli.

Veramente penosi, abbiamo creato poco (due tiri da fuori area e un bel colpo di testa di Paqueta') ma potevamo tranquillamente esser 0-2.

Tra l'altro non so se avete notato che appena parte la complimentosi a Gattuso sistematicamente si fanno prestazioni indecenti o si perdono dei tram fondamentali per la classifica, a dimostrazione di come sia invece mediocre il sistema tattico di questo allenatore.

In tanti lo difendono, a me piace solo come si pone ai media, perchè per il resto non lo ritengo al momento un allenatore capace di dare un gioco offensivo , un pressing corale, alla sua squadra.

Poi fa scelte da caprone, perchè il povero Castillejo si sentira' assai deluso di fare buone prestazioni e finire sistematicamente in panchina per 70 minuti di fronte ad un Suso che ormai da secoli inannella dei gironi di ritorno da BRIVIDO con una media del 4.5 di voto, imperterrito titolare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma come si fa ad approcciare questa partita in un modo del genere?
Dovevamo scendere in campo per ucciderli e invece ci stanno scherzando. Con due passaggi ci saltano il centrocampo.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ennesimo big match giocato in maniera indegna. Spalletti (avessi detto Guardiola) sta portando ancora una volta a scuola Gattuso.
Raramente ho visto una squadra più disorganizzata dalla metà campo in su, sia in termini di manovra, che, soprattutto, di pressing.
Basta, non se ne può più.
Dopo aver fatto resuscitare la Roma, ci siamo riusciti anche con l'inter.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Marzo 2019)

Bisogna fare almeno due cambi subito. 
Dentro Cutrone e Biglia, fuori Suso e Kessie.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Marzo 2019)

Giusto sia avanti l’inter. Come da tradizione ci facciamo gol da soli coj Donnarumma che diventa il peggior dida contro di loro.
Suso migliore tra i nerazzurri, chala una giusta tre sbagliate...
Stasera stiamo facendo schifo.. loro con tranquillità stan portando a casa 3 punti pesantissimi


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Un primo tempo disastroso. Con la Lazio che va a mille qui si rischia di buttare una stagione con una mentalita non al altezza.
> 
> 
> L'Inter meritava ampiamente un 2-0. Ogni volta che attaccano arrivano in profondita o al tiro senza opposizione. Vecino palla al piede va 30 metri e tira senza che qualsiasi giocatore acenni un pressing o un azione di disturbo. Manco fosse un mix di Modric, Gerrard e Lampard



La cosa peggiore, è che anche in caso di non posto Champions, Gattuso sono sicuro che rimane lo stesso.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Marzo 2019)

Dovevamo sbranarli per ucciderli ed invece siamo entrati sotto miorilassanti.

Che odio


----------



## Kayl (17 Marzo 2019)

Stiamo giocando in 9, hanno due dei terzini peggiori della Serie A e noi giochiamo con due morti sulle fasce che non servono i terzini nemmeno se gli puntano contro un fucile a canne mozze.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2019)

Il solito Milan visto contro Chievo e Sassuolo solo che ora davanti c'è una squadra un attimo più forte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Brutta partita. Non riusciamo a fare niente. Come al solito questo tipo di partite le perdiamo sempre.


----------



## Devil man (17 Marzo 2019)

Basta suso bastaaaaa lasciatelo in panca per tutto il resto della stagione


----------



## Lucocco 2 (17 Marzo 2019)

Che vergogna. Presi a pallonate dall'Inter


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

Boh..non ho altro in cui sperare che non un calo fisico colossale loro..Squadra messa in campo per perdere al momento, Suso a memoria non ha toccato più di due palloni. Le fasce sono irrise ad ogni loro affondo. Quando arriviamo sulla trequarti mancano idee, e il solito cross da 60 metri per cercare Piatek con DeVrij e Skriniar è improponibile..Corrono il doppio di noi, vincono ogni duello..sono davvero deluso per come ci siamo presentati a questo derby..senza anima.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2019)

qui non è il punto che vinciamo o che perdiamo...il punto è che giochiamo sempre male...ve ne rendete conto o fate finta di no?

prima della lazio in c.italia abbiamo fatto buone partite ma dopo tutte pessime...sia quelle vinte che quella pareggiata che questa che stiamo perdendo….


----------



## Kaw (17 Marzo 2019)

Farei entrare subito Biglia, ci serve uno lì in mezzo che abbia una minima idea di cosa fare col pallone.
Bakayoko ha avuto molte volte la possibilità di allargare ma non ha mai fatto perchè non ha il piede.
Kessiè un asino, Suso sono mesi che è spettatore non pagante.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2019)

Notare comunque che noi non facciamo nessun tipo di pressing, mentre quelli dell'Inter ci stanno addosso appena tocchiamo il pallone.


----------



## Kayl (17 Marzo 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare almeno due cambi subito.
> Dentro Cutrone e Biglia, fuori Suso e Kessie.



Il solo fatto che tu voglia lasciare in campo Calhanoglu è osceno.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ce la stiamo facendo addosso, facciamo degli errori grossolani. Speriamo di riprenderci nel secondo tempo.


----------



## R41D3N (17 Marzo 2019)

Presi a pallonate anche dall'Inter di questi tempi. Indegni a dir poco. Cacciate le palle e cominciate a giocare ...ecchec4zz


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

Piatek mai trovato ma questa non è una novità


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Uno schifo, Gattuso e i giocatori dovrebbero andare a nascondersi.
Come ogni volta, mi fa andare fuori dai gangheri l'incapacità di servire uno come Piatek che è nella stagione della vita. Non riusciamo a dargli una palla che è una.
L'anno prossimo bisogna cambiare l'allenatore a ogni costo: io sono arcistufo di vedere il Milan affrontare chiunque come fosse Roccacannuccia-Real Madrid. E' la cosa che mi manda in bestia più di ogni altra.
Abbiamo sempre avuto giocatori di un certo livello e al pallone ci abbiamo sempre giocato. 
Con questo ca*asotto ci siamo ridotti a roba che neanche un mix Rocco/Trapattoni/Rehhagel. Mi vergogno.

Ammesso che gli interisti calino fisicamente, voglio vedere come lo sfonda il muro che erigeranno davanti ad Handanovic.


----------



## Kayl (17 Marzo 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Farei entrare subito Biglia, ci serve uno lì in mezzo che abbia una minima idea di cosa fare col pallone.
> Bakayoko ha avuto molte volte la possibilità di allargare ma non ha mai fatto perchè non ha il piede.
> Kessiè un asino, Suso sono mesi che è spettatore non pagante.



Bakayoko è l'unico che sia riuscito ad andare via in velocità palla al piede verso la porta, il problema è che quando succede Suso e Calhanoglu si stanno masturbando a vicenda a centrocampo.


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Schifoso, 5 milioni dovresti darli tu a noi tifosi per vederti ogni domenica fare schifo.


----------



## Naruto98 (17 Marzo 2019)

Come sempre nelle partite decisive crolliamo a picco. Speriamo da qui a maggio di mantenere il 4 posto vai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Confido nella ripresa nel culo di gattuso...
> 
> Allenatore pessimo ma sinora ha dimostrato di avere un colossale fondoschiena che ha compensato la sua totale inettitudine tattica...




Questa è l'unica dote reale che ha. Però è una dote che fin ora ha portato bene solo a lui e non al Milan. La fortuna di Gattuso inizia a girare quando rischia sul serio il posto. Quando è saldo alla panchina e pare certo che rimarrà la stagione successiva lo sculo non c'è di solito, o comunque è roba molto inferiore


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Marzo 2019)

Comunque non è finita la partita. La si puo' ribaltare, basta svegliarsi. Questa inter mi sembra veramente poca roba, siamo noi che la stiamo facendo giocare. Dentro Castillejo per Suso e Biglia per Bakayoko e si svolta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Piatek mai trovato ma questa non è una novità



Possiamo mettere davanti anche Pelè e non cambierebbe nulla. La nostra squadra annulla qualunque attaccante.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2019)

Per ora impresentabili. Che si diano tutti una svegliata...


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Marzo 2019)

Che schifo, solito modulo cagon, 0 pressing, retropassaggi e speranza che la palla entri in porta per grazia divina.


----------



## Pungiglione (17 Marzo 2019)

Suso veramente raccapricciante mai un inserimento mai un passaggio, niente di niente. Dentro Casticoso pls


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Il tempo tecnicamente ci sarebbe ma la vedo davvero BUIA...altro che Veleno....questi mezzi figuri vanno a BROMURO.
SVEGLIATEVI VOI E CHI STA IN PANCA!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2019)

Comunque ormai è il terzo derby con Gattuso che giochiamo in maniera indegna, secondo me non è un problema di approccio, ma è un problema di allenatore e di come imposta queste partite.


----------



## koti (17 Marzo 2019)

Vabbè sto derby è diventata una tassa ormai, sono quasi 4 anni che ci facciamo umiliare ogni santa volta.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Marzo 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Il tempo tecnicamente ci sarebbe ma la vedo davvero BUIA...altro che Veleno....questi mezzi figuri vanno a BROMURO.
> SVEGLIATEVI VOI E CHI STA IN PANCA!!!!



Il primo che si deve svegliare è il tizio che hai come avatar. Sta facendo fare a Vecino il bello e il cattivo tempo.


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Marzo 2019)

una schifezza, ma come la preparata questa partita l'allenatore? E poi chahla rodruiguez a sinistra e calabria a destra una frana..l'inter quanto e' in possesso attacca con 6-7 giocatori e noi con 2 massimo 3..ma come si puo giocare cosi'? Gattuso non voglio come allenatore, rodruiguez, suso e il turo fuori, paqueta' questo mi sembtra proio lento lento..e poi i cori della curva fanno veramente pieta' come erranbo belli i cori degli anni 80 e 90..


----------



## 6milan (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma suso sta giocando? Solita partita di una squadra che vuole solo difendersi, zero idee in fase offensiva. L'Inter con tutte le difficoltà avute gioca anni luce meglio di noi. Ai punti 5 a - 1per loro


----------



## Devil man (17 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque ormai è il terzo derby con Gattuso che giochiamo in maniera indegna, secondo me non è un problema di approccio, ma è un problema di allenatore e di come imposta queste partite.



quando le partite contano non ci capisce più nulla cioè noi una settimana senza sforzi e tempo per preparare qualocsa e questi dopo 3 giorni dall'europa league ci pressano con voglia di farcene 3...


----------



## sipno (17 Marzo 2019)

Questa fino ad ora è la giusta lezione che ci meritiamo per avere in panchina uno scempio come Fetuso


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Marzo 2019)

non ne posso piu di questo attegiamento in queste gare !!!! ma come si fa a far sembrare l Indah il Real !!! ma come si fa !!! l Indah ne prendeva quasi 6 dall Eintracht !!! e hanno giocato anche giovedi !! che schifo ! non si puo guardare un cosa dell genere !!!


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Marzo 2019)

Qui c'è poco da recriminare, appena si alza l'asticella i nostri limiti si fanno sentire. 
Rodriguez va sostituito ma definitivamente.
Kessie che ci sia o meno cambia poco.
Suso non pervenuto.
Chalanoglu si è dato da fare ma ha sbagliato troppo.
Troppi i giocatori fuori condizione, soprattutto mentale.

In generale la squadra è timida e poco compatta. Semplicemente le motivazioni di cui parlava Gattuso in conferenza le ha girate fuori l'Inter stasera. Quelle del Milan sono rimaste a Milanello.


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Marzo 2019)

Se Gattuso ha le palle mette Conti, Castillejo e Cutrone e leva Rodriguez Suso e Bakayoko


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Marzo 2019)

Dopo sta partita Leonardo e soprattutto Maldini devono andare a muso duro da Gattuso a fargli capire che non si può giocare sempre così.
Non siamo inferiori ai perdazzurri.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Il solo fatto che tu voglia lasciare in campo Calhanoglu è osceno.



è l'unico che sta correndo e si é reso pericoloso. Io non sono un rancoroso con Chala, oggi é decisamente peggio Suso. Se potessi ne cambierei almeno 6, ma se ne possono fare solo 3 di cambi.


----------



## Denny14 (17 Marzo 2019)

Fuori quella nullità di suso per biglia ed il turco dietro piatek, basta giocare in inferiorità, con gente che non corre ed aspetta la palla sui piedi


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

Sul gol comunque romagnoli era posizionato malissimo, vecino era davanti alla porta praticamente indisturbato


----------



## showtaarabt (17 Marzo 2019)

Io toglierei Suso e Rodriguez per Laxalt e Cutrone metterei Paquetà trequartista dietro le 2 punte che attaccano gli spazi(nel suo ruolo) e Calhanoglu regista/mezzala(nel suo ruolo).
Capisco che l'analfabeticchiu non ci arrivi...


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Marzo 2019)

Che dire, sono disgustato. Solito derby giocato da cagasotto con giocatori che sbagliano perchè hanno paura di giocare la palla. Emblema di questo primo tempo Bakayoko che anzichè provare un passaggio rischioso ad allargare sulla destra trovando un 2 vs 1 sulla fascia si ferma e torna indietro. Loro sono secondo me più scarsi di noi, ma ci stanno mettendo quell'aggressività e quella voglia che non vedo mai nei nostri. 
I derby si vincono con la voglia, prima che con i piedi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> qui non è il punto che vinciamo o che perdiamo...il punto è che giochiamo sempre male...ve ne rendete conto o fate finta di no?
> 
> prima della lazio in c.italia abbiamo fatto buone partite ma dopo tutte pessime...sia quelle vinte che quella pareggiata che questa che stiamo perdendo….



abbiamo seguito la parabola di paqueta.


----------



## Lambro (17 Marzo 2019)

L'Inter ha sempre avuto un'idea di calcio moderna, solo che probabilmente è una squadra molto volubile.
Se trova chi la mette sotto , si scioglie.

Noi abbiamo solo il catenaccio , e poi basta.

Ora speriamo che loro calino e noi si alzi l'asticella, ma ne dubito fortemente.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2019)

Suso, Kessie e Calhanoglu inutili.
Paqueta e Bakayoko stanchi o involuti.


----------



## Devil man (17 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sul gol comunque romagnoli era posizionato malissimo, vecino era davanti alla porta praticamente indisturbato



ringrazia il fatto che Vecino ha sbagliato a porta vuota...


----------



## varvez (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma il pressing inutile e totlmanete casuale, fatto da giocatori che a caso vanno avanti senza supporto l'ho visto solo io?


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2019)

tra l'altro c'è pure l'aggravante che loro hanno giocato 3 giorni fa….vabè...


----------



## Lambro (17 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma il pressing inutile e totlmanete casuale, fatto da giocatori che a caso vanno avanti senza supporto l'ho visto solo io?



Paragonato al loro è una roba sinceramente amatoriale, c'è stato un momento in cui d'ambrosio è andato a pressare su Romagnoli, e lo ha fatto con cattiveria velocita' e decisione.

I nostri passeggiano, non da ora, credo che siamo la squadra meno "pressante" d'italia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

Entra castillejo a breve


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Marzo 2019)

sul primo hanno tutte le colpe, prima il turco, poi rodruiguez, donnarumma non sa che fare, calabira dondola, e romagnoli fuori posizione


----------



## mabadi (17 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dopo sta partita Leonardo e soprattutto Maldini devono andare a muso duro da Gattuso a fargli capire che non si può giocare sempre così.
> Non siamo inferiori ai perdazzurri.



No devono trovare un altro allenatore per la prossima stagione


----------



## 7vinte (17 Marzo 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Suso, Kessie e Calhanoglu inutili.
> Paqueta e Bakayoko stanchi o involuti.



Baka non male dai. Entra Casti cmq


----------



## kipstar (17 Marzo 2019)

nulla di nuovo.....mi pare. difficoltà di manovra. gioco lento e compassato....palleggio sterile. interpreti sottotono.....sono caratteristiche che vediamo più o meno ogni domenica....poi ci sono partite dove magari vedi avversario più debole vedi magari squadre non in giornata.... le svanghiamo.....le vinciamo con ripartenze rapide....

così giochiamo.punto. terzini che vanno ? no. cross da linea di fondo 0. uno-due no. 

e di nuovo si sottolinea il fatto che quando bisogna fare il salto di personalità non lo si fa....e non è di certo la prima volta che capita.....


----------



## 6milan (17 Marzo 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Suso, Kessie e Calhanoglu inutili.
> Paqueta e Bakayoko stanchi o involuti.



Purtroppo paqueta non lo fa giocare liberamente


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Esce Paquetà e tiene quell'ameba di Suso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

Fuori paquetà, impazzisco


----------



## zamp2010 (17 Marzo 2019)

Non possiamo giocare ogne partita cosi...con Gattuso non possiamo fare niente in attacco!


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ma il pressing inutile e totlmanete casuale, fatto da giocatori che a caso vanno avanti senza supporto l'ho visto solo io?


pressing l'ha fatto l'inter e gia' nella nostra meta' campo, noi niente, spalletti la partita la preparata come si deve, noi nulla.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Ahhahahahahaha ha tolto Paquetà per mettere Castillejo

I due cocchi intoccabili ovviamente


----------



## Pit96 (17 Marzo 2019)

Castillejo al posto di Paqueta e Suso ancora dentro...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

ahahahaha toglie Paqueta e lascia in campo Suso. Che ignorante


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

paquetà per il suo bene deve chiedere la cessione se rimane gattuso. 

gestione ridicola


----------



## 7vinte (17 Marzo 2019)

Toglie Paquetá e non Suso


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahhahahahahaha ha tolto Paquetà per mettere Castillejo
> 
> I due cocchi intoccabili ovviamente



Sabotaggio.


----------



## mabadi (17 Marzo 2019)

Togliere suso nooo???


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

rotfl, toglie paquetà


----------



## Lambro (17 Marzo 2019)

Non ci credo ha tirato giu' Paqueta'??????


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahhahahahahaha ha tolto Paquetà per mettere Castillejo
> 
> I due cocchi intoccabili ovviamente



anche se paqueta' era veramente lento, ma suso e il turco hanno fatto peggio, gattuso veramente da esonerare


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Esoneratelo all'istante


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Questo pseudo-falso allenatore spero venga mandato via il primo possibilie.

Paquetà non sta brillando ma ha la giocata che può farti cambiare la partita. NOn suso e la turca


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Senza Paqueta come facciamo di uscire a centrocampo? Con il turco? Bel scherzo.

Poi Castillejo a sinistra serve ben poco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

Il peggior allenatore mai visto al Milan. Preferirei avere di nuovo brocchi sulla panchina


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Marzo 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Sabotaggio.


anche i commentatori di DAZN tedeschi non capiscono il cambio


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il peggior allenatore mai visto al Milan. Preferirei avere di nuovo brocchi sulla panchina



Almeno perdeva con la Juve finalista di CL al 119esimo con una rosa super-mega scarsa


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il peggior allenatore mai visto al Milan. Preferirei avere di nuovo brocchi sulla panchina



Dedico il mio post n. 1000 per quotarti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Marzo 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> No devono trovare un altro allenatore per la prossima stagione



Ho il serio dubbio che non ci siano allenatori migliori di Gattuso disponibili.


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahhahahahahaha ha tolto Paquetà per mettere Castillejo
> 
> I due cocchi intoccabili ovviamente



Non li toglie neanche sotto tortura, soprattutto il turco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ho il serio dubbio che non ci siano allenatori migliori di Gattuso disponibili.



Basta prendere Brocchi dal Monza e facciamo un upgrade mostruoso. No, non sto scherzando


----------



## varvez (17 Marzo 2019)

Montella era Guardiola al confronto. Festeggerò il giorno che lo manderanno via, a prescindere da stasera


----------



## mabadi (17 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ho il serio dubbio che non ci siano allenatori migliori di Gattuso disponibili.



Chiunque con questa squadra lo sarebbe


----------



## 6milan (17 Marzo 2019)

Non so se sia meglio andare in CL e continuare a fare partite di m...a con in panchina l'anticalcio o arrivare 5 e ricominciare da capo in estate con un nuovo allenatore nella speranza di iniziare a giocare a calcio...


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

Senza il contributo di Paqueta la vedo durissima. Piatek da solo a predicare nel deserto.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

suso è una roba vergognosa, ma chi se lo piglia sto cesso ? che odio.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma toglie Suso o no?


----------



## Lambro (17 Marzo 2019)

No vabè dai, ci prendono a pallonate questi, stasera si prende una imbarcata.
Complimenti a tutti


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Che demente di un allenatore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Basta con SUso, basta. Cosa deve fare per esser mandato a ******?


----------



## Pivellino (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma Biglia è morto?


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ho il serio dubbio che non ci siano allenatori migliori di Gattuso disponibili.



tattiacamente non ce n'è uno peggiore neanche in 1a caegoria


----------



## diavolo (17 Marzo 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> anche i commentatori di DAZN tedeschi non capiscono il cambio



Perché Gattuso invece lo ha capito


----------



## kekkopot (17 Marzo 2019)

Suso veramente imbarazzante. Togliere Paquetà e non lui è giocare contro..


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

2-0 che vergogna


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Stasera abbiamo in campo un gruppo di minch.ioni spauriti...

Emblematica l'azione offensiva in cui Suso spara sulle caviglie di Kessié e parte il pericoloso contropiede interista...

DA SEPPELLIRE DI SBERLONI


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

Finita


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

No ma esaltatelo. Complimenti vivissimi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2019)

Va beh meritato


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Suso che lancia il contropiede dell'inter...


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

"eh ma il pareggio conviene a tutti". 

se, ciao core.


----------



## folletto (17 Marzo 2019)

Altro gol regalato


----------



## Pit96 (17 Marzo 2019)

Finita, dai


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2019)

Vado a giocare a Dragon Quest XI.


----------



## R41D3N (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma andate a ******


----------



## Lambro (17 Marzo 2019)

Eccolo qua, prestazione in linea con tutte le ultime 4, identica a quella contro la lazio.
Indecente questo Milan sinceramente.
Per come la vedo io , 4 lezioni prese su 4 in campionato da Gattuso contro Spalletti sono una roba che non si puo' veramente vedere.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Marzo 2019)

Io cambio canale. Derby finito per me.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Romangoli forte quanto Van Djik


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

MERITATO. Meritiamo di prenderne 4.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Marzo 2019)

Vergogna.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2019)

Che vergogna! Stesso atteggiamento osceno del primo tempo.


----------



## Butcher (17 Marzo 2019)

spento


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2019)

Finita.


----------



## Zenos (17 Marzo 2019)

Ha lasciato Suso in campo l inetto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2019)

Che squadra di m..


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

ma lo stipendio a quanto lo ritoccano a RinoCuoreRossonero?


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Marzo 2019)

basta meglio che mi guardo un film..una schifezza, quel morto di fame suso rimane in campo (l'intoccabile)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2019)

6 punti dati all'Inter.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

ritardo rodriguez, n'altro fenomeno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

Dai che piatek magari fa la magia e ci piazza il 2-1 e poi gattuso lo toglierà per mettere dentro Cutrone.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2019)

Che schifo Gattuso, mi suscita vomito istantaneo


----------



## Miro (17 Marzo 2019)

Questa sconfitta è tutta di Gattuso.


----------



## Lambro (17 Marzo 2019)

L'unica volta in 47 anni di tifo milanista che spengo radio o tv in un derby e me ne vado a letto.
Abbiamo preso una LEZIONE.


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Marzo 2019)

Ci è sempre andata bene, stasera le motivazioni fanno la differenza.


----------



## davidsdave80 (17 Marzo 2019)

massacrati, centrocampo vergognoso... io avrei messo biglia che un po di ordine lo mette.


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

Dopo la Juve tra due partite siamo in sesta posizione


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

sto pagliaccio in panchina è da arresto manco da esonero


----------



## R41D3N (17 Marzo 2019)

Spento, svegliatemi quando si ricomincia a giocare a calcio. Vergogna


----------



## chicagousait (17 Marzo 2019)

La partita che dovevano vincere e invece stiamo perdendo malamente. Spengo e guardo altro


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Siamoh anchora in ciemmpionsssss gattuso fenomenoh da conffermare!!!1!!!


----------



## zamp2010 (17 Marzo 2019)

mi fa avvelenare troppo, deve chiudere la TV.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

L'ha persa Gattuso.

Impostata malissimo, ma poi il cambio nel intervallo é stato il colpo di grazia. Perche tenere in campo Suso? A si, giusto per perdere palla e aiutare l'Inter ad arrivare al 2-0. 

Questa squadra non é in zona champions grazie a Gattuso ma nonostante Gattuso.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Rendiamoci conto dello stato fisico in cui si trova la squadra. Rendiamoci conto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

ma come cavolo giocano?? non si capisce son tutti mescolari.

partita persa prima di iniziarla sto giro gattuso più osceno del solito


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Dopo la Juve tra due partite siamo in sesta posizione



Dubito. La Roma fa proprio schifo. La lazio potrebbe riprenderci, ma dubito lo farà.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Marzo 2019)

Gattuso non è allenatore da alti livelli, inutile incavolarsi più di tanto. La colpa è di chi lo lascia in panchina, quando anche un cieco vedrebbe che giochiamo in modo osceno da mesi e finora solo i miracoli di Piatek ci hanno tenuti a galla. Penso che riusciremo a fallire il quarto posto nonostante la stagione oscena delle romane, una vera e propria impresa.


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Marzo 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> L'unica volta in 47 anni di tifo milanista che spengo radio o tv in un derby e me ne vado a letto.
> Abbiamo preso una LEZIONE.



non guardavo una partita dell Milan dall match con il Napoli che abbiamo perso con 3-2 dopo aver avuto un vantagio di 2 gol . mi sono promesso din non guardare mai piu il Milan di Rino ... ora cosi come te meglio vado a letto e ritorno a guardare il Milan quando avremo un altro allenatore , si sento male fisicamente perdere con quelle m....e dominate in casa dall Eintracht !!!


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

*Bakayoko 1-2*


----------



## kYMERA (17 Marzo 2019)

Grandissimo Baka. Numero uno


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Dai che ora toglie Piatek e mette Cutrone.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2019)

Un allenatore che alla vigilia dice di aver paura delle conseguenze della sconfitta, che vi aspettavate...


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2019)

dai forza!!!


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2019)

Bakaaaaaa


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Magari la svanghiamo, ma sempre cose casuali.


----------



## 6milan (17 Marzo 2019)

Io confido tutto in Leonardo, l'unico che ci capisce di calcio è di gattuso non gliene frega nulla


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Marzo 2019)

Segna il migliore in campo.


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Goooooooooooooooooolllll

bakaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

cambio da malato mentale. sta facendo a caso


----------



## Pit96 (17 Marzo 2019)

Gol, ma difesa a tre???


----------



## alcyppa (17 Marzo 2019)

Dai. DAIIIIIIIII


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

che cambio è ?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Bravo Baka!!!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Marzo 2019)

Grande Baka


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

un tiro è bastato per segnare a dei morti


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Guardate che obbrobbrio ha partorito con la sostituzione. Aiuto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

non la pareggeranno mai state calmi


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non la pareggeranno mai state calmi



Gattuso è un allenatore di melma ma ha talmente tanto fondoschiena che in confronto zaccheroni era paolino paperino... Incrociamo le dita...


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Ne facesse una giusta Susina


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Dai che ora toglie Piatek e mette Cutrone.




Sarebbe un genio del male


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Che cesso quel numero 8


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Squadra messa ad minchiam. Togliesse Suso e mettesse conti, c9n Kessie esterno alto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Suso mi fa rimpiangere Valter Birsa


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Comunque solo così possiamo segnare: o su palla inattiva o grazie a qualche prodezza individuale.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Suso mi fa rimpiangere Valter Birsa



Siamo lì.


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Unico cambio logico sarebbe Conti per Suso


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma avete visto che si è inventato per non togliere i due cocchi di casa?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Se li attacchi questi cessazzurri vanno in totale confusione... SE li attacchi appunto...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Guida si inventa giochi di mano.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Calhanoglu oggi sta giocando discretamente dai sempre ad attaccarlo. Suso indecente


----------



## kipstar (17 Marzo 2019)

non ci credo più al recupero di questa partita. ovviamente spero di essere smentito.....


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Rigore per le melme


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Abbiamo già perso tutta la verve sull'onda del gol...tornati nella pochezza


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Rigore


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Rigore wcandaloso


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

non c'è


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

Netto


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Ingenuo Castellitto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Capitano ammonito per parla col arbitro. 

A si, siamo in Italia


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

3-1 Laureato Martinez


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

che palle.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma che rigore è...


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Bravo il ca**one di Castillejo.


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

No ma è simulazione!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Netto



ma dove ahhahahahhahahhahahhahahahhahahahahahha


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Però lo devono cacciare, ma tanto non andrà così. Gli faranno l’adeguamento. Dominati da una squadra derelitta. Vergognatevi,


----------



## Pivellino (17 Marzo 2019)

Mah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma il pallone non era troppo avanzato sul rigore? Per me era da ripetere


Castillejo deficente


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma il VAR???? MA DOVE ***** E' IL VAR


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

.
[MENTION=3778]Anguus[/MENTION] se continui a utilizzare parole censurate verrai bannato


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Un portiere da 7 mln che non prende un rigore manco morto


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

eravamo 1-2 e sto imbec.ille di gattuso stravolge la squadra.


----------



## Devil man (17 Marzo 2019)

ecco l'imbarcata


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

A fare i piangina poi alla fine i VAR qualcosa ti danno...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Dopo il gol di scarparo martinez posso anche spegnere ed andare a dormire...


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ha tolto Kessie, a Suso non riesce a toglierlo. Una roba inaudita questo incompetente.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Niente Suso ancora in campo


----------



## alcyppa (17 Marzo 2019)

Vabbe basta, vado a far altro che tanto qua mi girano solo di più le palle


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

kessie-conti. 

ok dai esoneratelo io non lo reggo più.

ci ho provato a rivalutarlo ma ok non capisce un ca.zzo dai


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

gennarino gattuso olè


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

No no ragazzi è uno schifo...abbiamo giocato male, meritiamo di stare sotto ma IL RIGORE NON C'E'


----------



## 6milan (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma solo io penso che stia facendo cambi a caso?


----------



## Devil man (17 Marzo 2019)

mette adesso Conti hahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

EHEHEHEH ma Gatusso1111 difesa migliore d'europaaa111222


----------



## Devil man (17 Marzo 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> No no ragazzi è uno schifo...abbiamo giocato male, meritiamo di stare sotto ma IL RIGORE NON C'E'



rigore netto


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2019)

castellitto ha ripagato subito la fiducia...


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

*Musacchio 3-2*


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2019)

Mamma mia, sfida tra poveracci


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Suso è ancora lì, eh...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Solo cosi segnamo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2019)

Grande Mustacio


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Gooooooooooooollll

musacchioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

tutte le volte per darci un gol buono lo devono passare al microscopio, agli altri manco guardano i var per dare i rigori....


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Arbitro di melma e il SUO RIGORE INVENTATO


----------



## Black (17 Marzo 2019)

2 gol su calcio piazzato...


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

sE PERDIAMO PER IL RIGORE SIMULATO...VOGLIO CHE QUALCUNO IN SOCIETA' ROMPA I COG.LIONI....BASTAAAAAAA


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

che è successo tra biglia e kessiè ?


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Litigata tra Kessie e biglia... ah il gruppo


----------



## BB7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Rigore inventato comunque


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma cos'è successo tra Kessie e Biglia? Il nero lo stavano reggendo in quattro.


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Marzo 2019)

Non so che abbia detto Biglia ma a priori sto dalla sua parte.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Intervento da espulsione


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

aRBITRO ASSURDAMENTE NERAZZURRO ORA


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

arbitro vergognoso


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2019)

Rissa in panchina tra biglia e kessie...ma che è successo??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Certi arbitri si trovano solo in Italia. Quel rigore su Politano in altri campionati non lo fischiano


----------



## 6milan (17 Marzo 2019)

Sicuramente biglia, che tecnicamente e tatticamente ne capisce più di tutti quelli in campo e soprattutto dell'asino in panchina avrà detto ma che facciamo ****** ahahhaha


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Inutile spqgnolo


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Vecino assassino---e il var?


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

quanto è lento e stupido suso....


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Quanto è ignorante sto Suso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2019)

Quanto è lento Susi


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Quanto è lento sto Suso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Guda vergognoso


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

sTA ARBITRANDO CON IL SOLITO METRO...NESSUN DUBBIO SE FISCHIO PER GLI INTERISTI


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

toglieti i pesi a suso


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Sto Cutrone ma che fa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Cutrone non ne sta azzeccando una


----------



## varvez (17 Marzo 2019)

84', loro hanno giocato giovedì, dobbiamo recuperare un gol e li aspettiamo a due linee compatte senza pressing. L'innovatore Gattuso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Con Suso abbiamo giocato in 10. Imbarazzante...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

perdiamo con una squadra che schiera borja valero


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Marzo 2019)

arbitraggio scandaloso


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

che ladrata


----------



## Garrincha (17 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> 84', loro hanno giocato giovedì, dobbiamo recuperare un gol e li aspettiamo a due linee compatte senza pressing. L'innovatore Gattuso.


Non puoi chiedere a una squadra impostata per difendere e che in allenamento non prova mai di attaccare di punto in bianco


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Fallo bruttissimo


----------



## 7vinte (17 Marzo 2019)

Noo Andrea


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Rosso, vabbè. Noi facciamo schifo ma non continiamo nulla. Il silenzio paga


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma che? Ahahah


----------



## folletto (17 Marzo 2019)

No dai, rosso diretto no


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

bene così salta anche le prossime come al solito.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Non puoi chiedere a una squadra impostata per difendere e che in allenamento non prova mai di attaccare di punto in bianco



Quando si dice che noi non abbiamo schemi offensivi ci si offende.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Marzo 2019)

Non è rosso dai


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2019)

Va beh non è proprio aria


----------



## Black (17 Marzo 2019)

Rosso? Arbitro ridicolo. Continuiamo a non lamentarci. Mi raccomando


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma che espulsione é? Ma sempre noi becchiamo sti arbitri?


----------



## BB7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Se questo è rosso


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

bah, per me ci stava anche il rosso....tanto ormai....

godo espulso il pelato.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Riammesso Conti, espulso Satana.

LOL


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Se espelli Conti allora Vecino doveva avere ergastolo


----------



## kipstar (17 Marzo 2019)

e i minuti passano.....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Marzo 2019)

LADRI CANCEROGENI. L'inter è la squadra più schifosa dell'universo. Vomito a vederli.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

niente dai, se para pure così...


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Io penso che se perdiamo crolliamo completamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

3 cm più in la ed era gol


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Sto cutrone è inutile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2019)

Sto *** di Handanovic l'avrebbe presa anche con la punta del ca se necessario


----------



## Pit96 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma Cutrone sa solo fare fallo?


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Una squadra messa in campo in maniera orribile, senza idee, senza movimenti, con goal trovati in maniera casuale. Bene così.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2019)

Cutrone un danno


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Che palle sto Cutrone fa solo falli e basta


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

niente. giochiamo sempre e solo 1 tempo. invece di togliere RR avereun attimo di pazienza in più e la pareggiavi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma Cutrone é deficente? Ha commesso 8 falli in 20 minuti


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Marzo 2019)

Suso anche in questa azione ha giocato per gli altri.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Sempre sti cross mozzarelle


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma come è stato battuto l’angolo


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma che culo hanno questi?


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

partita preparata e giocata col culo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Incredibile. La turca. Come su puo´? Ma come si puo???


----------



## 7vinte (17 Marzo 2019)

Vaff


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma chi ha crossato? Chi è quel lurido maiale che ha battuto quel cesso di angolo?


----------



## sipno (17 Marzo 2019)

Una sola frase.... Gattuso fuori dai coglioniiiiiii


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

che arbitraggio di mer.da. sempre zitti è capre. ZITTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BB7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Si allenano ogni giorno e non sanno fare un cross


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Marzo 2019)

Eliminate la sezione inter dal forum. Devono finire al campo santo sti ladri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma andate a fan....


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Voglio la testa di Gattuso, basta. Ho sopportato fin troppo questi 2 anni. Una squadra senza ne capo ne coda. Offensivamente imbarazzante, idee ancora di meno, cambi sconclusionati, giocatori orridi inamovibili. Abbiamo resuscitato i morti. Complimenti vivissimi,


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> partita preparata e giocata col culo.



che schifo che vergogna


----------



## folletto (17 Marzo 2019)

Respinta sulla linea col sedere


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

Contro quest'Inter avrebbe vinto pure l'Albinoleffe..Siamo scandalosi


----------



## sipno (17 Marzo 2019)

Giochiamo solo quando mandano a ****** gattuso


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Marzo 2019)

Che umiliazione Gattuso vergognati


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

Allucinante, perdiamo un derby per un primo tempo non giocato, 65 minuti in totale balia dell'Inter

Per vincere una partita BISOGNA GIOCARLA, ma Gattuso non lo capisce

Complimenti a calhanoglu per quell'angolo orrendo finale, da multa


----------



## Black (17 Marzo 2019)

Bello il calcio d'angolo all ultimo minuto


----------



## Konrad (17 Marzo 2019)

Io il rigore voglio rivederlo...NETTO E' UN'ALTRA COSA...E NON ANDARE NEMMENO AL VAR E' SINONIMO DI MALAFEDE


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2019)

Niente ragazzi, i derby sono da anni una maledizione. Non li vinciamo neanche per sbaglio. Che tristezza!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2019)

A quanto pare hanno vinto la Champions


----------



## Boomer (17 Marzo 2019)

Non voglio più vedere questo ridicolo in panchina.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Marzo 2019)

Intanto insultate tutti gattuso, ma Guida ci ha arbitrato contro tutta la partita, INVENTANDOSI anche il rigore al cancretto politano. Schifo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2019)

Prima o poi girerà la ruota nei derby.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Marzo 2019)

Io al posto loro mi vergognerei profondamente e starei zitta,invece sono certa che fioccheranno i post su instagram con parole melense.Mi aspettavo una partitaccia,ma perdere contro i morti viventi senza giocare per 60 minuti è troppo per la mia pazienza. Complimenti a tutti per averla preparata benissimo.Comunque anche Guida dovrebbe farsi un esamino di coscienza,eh...


----------



## 6milan (17 Marzo 2019)

E ora facciamo resuscitare anche la Roma mi raccomando


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

3 anni senza vincere un Derby in campionato! 3 ANNI


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2019)

Sono nerissimo ma passerà anche questa. Siamo arbitri del nostro destino dobbiamo reagire


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Marzo 2019)

Riusciamo a creare pericoli solo quando sparigliamo le carte a caso in desperation mode, il che significa che quando facciamo la nostra partita solita, ormai anche un cieco la sa leggere in anticipo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (17 Marzo 2019)

Il rigore per l'Inter c'era. 
Abbiamo meritato di perdere. 
Il primo loro gol, eravamo tutti fermi a guardare loro cosa stessero facendo. 
Linea difensiva bassissima, a parte l'arrembaggio sterile e improvvisato del finale. Inaccettabile tenere la linea dietro così bassa, e pretendere che facciano pressing in tre, non serve a niente e ovviamente il centrocampo viene saltato facilmente perché lasci il buco in mezzo. Partita buttata via.


----------



## Anguus (17 Marzo 2019)

La partita non ci preclude niente, ne accesso in Champions ne terzo posto, contro quest'inter vinceranno in parecchie squadre. Ma mi sento umiliato, per l'ennesima figura di ***** del mio Milan.


----------



## Route66 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ennesima partita resuscita morti degli ultimi anni.
Spalletti senza mezza squadra con una mossa mette nel sacco Rino...vergognoso


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

Abbiamo avuto la forza di resuscitare Roma, Lazio e adesso Inter

Nelle partite che contano in campo non scendiamo proprio, oggi nel primo tempo l'Inter poteva tranquillamente farne 3


----------



## PM3 (17 Marzo 2019)

Complimenti a Guida MVP
Per fortuna il Var ha sistemato almeno su Conti.
Il Rigore è qualcosa di ridicolo. 
Per il resto il primo tempo abbiamo fatto pena. Nel secondo abbiamo iniziato allo stesso modo per poi finire in maniera decente.


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Pretendo la testa di Gattuso su una metaforica picca domattina.
Giocare così contro le grandi è umiliante: con le piccole la sfanghi, con le grandi no.
Ennesima prestazione da ulcera.
Suso 96 minuti in campo.
Sono riusciti a farsi mettere all'angolo dall'Inter che aveva giocato tre giorni prima: loro una settimana a Milanello e il risultato è 'sto scempio.

Donnarumma 6,5
Calabria 4
Musacchio 5
Romagnoli 5,5
Rodriguez 4
Paquetà 4,5
Bakayoko 6
Kessiè 4
Suso 3
Piatek sv
Calhanoglu 6

Cutrone sv
Castillejo 4
Conti 4

Gattuso 2


Sono inca**atissimo. Queste prestazione sono indegne del Milan. L'anno prossimo voglio un nuovo allenatore, anche se questo ca*asotto dovesse arrivare terzo. E bisogna fare piazza pulita dei tanti, troppi inadeguati che ci ritroviamo: Suso, Calhanoglu, Calabria, Kessiè, Cutrone, Castillejo solo per fare qualche nome. Ma dove andiamo in CL con questa gente? Dove? Dove? Con quell'atteggiamento in campo, poi, rischiamo sei brutte figure. Via quel pavido dalla nostra panchina! Via! Via!


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Marzo 2019)

eh, ma non serve giocare bene. l'importante è il risultato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> 3 anni senza vincere un Derby in campionato! 3 ANNI



Più in generale dal 2011 ad oggi in campionato ne abbiamo vinti due... Due


----------



## Lucocco 2 (17 Marzo 2019)

Alla fine avremmo potuto pareggiarla, ma forse non sarebbe stato meritato. Hanno fatto meglio di noi sia all'andata che al ritorno, e fa male.


----------



## mil77 (17 Marzo 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il rigore per l'Inter c'era.
> Abbiamo meritato di perdere.
> Il primo loro gol, eravamo tutti fermi a guardare loro cosa stessero facendo.
> Linea difensiva bassissima, a parte l'arrembaggio sterile e improvvisato del finale. Inaccettabile tenere la linea dietro così bassa, e pretendere che facciano pressing in tre, non serve a niente e ovviamente il centrocampo viene saltato facilmente perché lasci il buco in mezzo. Partita buttata via.



Il rigore per l'inter è ridicolo: a) il tocco è leggerissimo b) è Positano che è andato a a cercare il piede di Castijleco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Più in generale dal 2011 ad oggi in campionato ne abbiamo vinti due... Due



Vergognoso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2019)

Sto schifoso di Pirlo dice che non abbiamo avuto occasioni


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Complimenti a Guida MVP
> Per fortuna il Var ha sistemato almeno su Conti.
> Il Rigore è qualcosa di ridicolo.
> Per il resto il primo tempo abbiamo fatto pena. Nel secondo abbiamo iniziato allo stesso modo per poi finire in maniera decente.



Il rigore c'era dai, piuttosto è stato ridicolo vedere asamoah perennemente in terra sempre con fallo a favore, e bakayoko fermati a centrocampo in alcune occasioni per interventi puliti


----------



## dottor Totem (17 Marzo 2019)

Male male, grande passo indietro mentale. Brutto Milan, brutto atteggiamento dei giocatori.

Difficile fare di meglio con così tanti errori da parte dei cosiddetti migliori. 
Persino Conti è sembrato poco concentrato. Forse troppa pressione. 

Male Gattuso, partita preparata male. Bravino a correggere gli errori. 
Il centrocampo così costruito Kessie Bakayoko Paqueta non è equilibrato e poco dinamico. 
Oggi Biglia forse meritava di giocare e sfruttare le corsie centrali piuttosto che incaponirsi in questi cross inutili contro 2 centrali forti di testa come quelli dell'Inter.

Inter mentalmente più forte di noi. E questo con Gattuso in panchina non è accettabile.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2019)

Partita scandalosa, con un incompetente in panchina e 3-4 cessi in campo, almeno due dei quali sempre intoccabili e presenti in campo, facendoci perennemente giocare in 9 a dir tanto.
L'inda è la solita chiavica di squadra, l'arbitro è stato pessimo, ma le colpe principali sono le nostre.
Una squadra seria e con le palle a questi disagiati li avrebbe asfaltati.


----------



## mil77 (17 Marzo 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Ennesima partita resuscita morti degli ultimi anni.
> Spalletti senza mezza squadra con una mossa mette nel sacco Rino...vergognoso



Senza mezza squadra??? Almeno non diciamo *******. A loro mancava solo il belga gli altri c'erano tutti


----------



## Kayl (17 Marzo 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Male male, grande passo indietro mentale. Brutto Milan, brutto atteggiamento dei giocatori.
> 
> Difficile fare di meglio con così tanti errori da parte dei cosiddetti migliori.
> Persino Conti è sembrato poco concentrato. Forse troppa pressione.
> ...



quando entrerà nel cervello di sti incompetenti che i cross dalla trequarti con un giocatore in area non servono a una ceppa, per di più con due specialisti del colpo di testa...
Servono i cross da fondo campo, cristo santo, ma quelli piuttosto che servire il terzino che si sovrappone si fanno asportare il glande


----------



## folletto (17 Marzo 2019)

Loro hanno più culo che anima ma noi non abbiamo giocato per 60 minuti e appena in qualche modo abbiamo alzato il ritmo loro sono andati subito in sofferenza, le colpe di Gattuso ci sono eccome, non si può sperare di andare in champions non cercando di giocare a calcio


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Marzo 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Intanto insultate tutti gattuso, ma Guida ci ha arbitrato contro tutta la partita, INVENTANDOSI anche il rigore al cancretto politano. Schifo.



persino Suma ha detto che il rigore era netto, in telecronaca non s'è minimamente lamentato, e ha pure ammesso che poteva starci anche il rosso a Conti. 

siamo noi che abbiamo giocato da schifo, anzi, dire giocato è una parola grossa, lo stesso aborto visto all'andata.


----------



## varvez (17 Marzo 2019)

Adesso basta, se Gattuso è onesto in primis con se stesso domani mattina rassegna le dimissioni, punto e a capo. E la dirigenza non pensi di confermalo ANCHE se si arriva quarti. Per miracolo. Perché siamo quarti non per Gattuso, ma nonostante Gattuso.


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

Il posto Champions ce lo suderemo fino alla fine.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Loro hanno più culo che anima ma noi non abbiamo giocato per 60 minuti e appena in qualche modo abbiamo alzato il ritmo loro sono andati subito in sofferenza, le colpe di Gattuso ci sono eccome, non si può sperare di andare in champions non cercando di giocare a calcio



Esatto. Nel primo tempo ci hanno disintegrato. Inaccettabile


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Marzo 2019)

pazzesco non aver segnato all ultimo con quelle due palle gol.. 
abbiamo regalato un tempo all inter. Per me rigore dell inter veramente dubbio.. alla fine era piu giusto il pari.. ma hanno vinto loro. Approccio al derby ridicolo.. suso assurdo abbia giocato 90’


----------



## enigmistic02 (17 Marzo 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il rigore per l'inter è ridicolo: a) il tocco è leggerissimo b) è Positano che è andato a a cercare il piede di Castijleco



Potremmo discuterla fino a domani e non cambierebbe l'idea di ciascuno. Il contatto c'è, Castillejo è ingenuo a mettere il piede e sgambettarlo, a quella velocità cadere è un attimo e l'arbitro fischia sempre. Per me è rigore, sempre.


----------



## R41D3N (17 Marzo 2019)

Kessie è ora che si fa un po' di panca insieme a Suso. Basta


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Marzo 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Senza mezza squadra??? Almeno non diciamo *******. A loro mancava solo il belga gli altri c'erano tutti



ma la vogliamo guardare in faccia la realta o no ? ? l Indah ha giocato senza ICARDI e senza RADJA !! cioe di piu di mezza squadra !!! abbiamo fatto sembrare Lautaro Aguero e Politano Maradona !! questi qua ne prendevano quasi 5 gol dall EINTRACHT e il tuo amato Rino li fa sembrare il Real !! ma scherziamo ! ma andate a tifare Gattuso va che e meglio , siete come quelli dell Indah che tifano Icardi non l indah.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Marzo 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> persino Suma ha detto che il rigore era netto, in telecronaca non s'è minimamente lamentato, e ha pure ammesso che poteva starci anche il rosso a Conti.
> 
> siamo noi che abbiamo giocato da schifo, anzi, dire giocato è una parola grossa, lo stesso aborto visto all'andata.



Ma fammi il piacere. Suma di calcio non capisce una sega. Il rigore non c'era è quel fallito con la madre put. di politano che cerca il contatto. L'entrata di conti era brutta ma rosso mai nella vita. Altrimenti dovevi espellere anche Vecino. 

Giochiamo di m. Ma ce la rubano ogni volta.


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma vogliamo poi commentare l’angolo del turco, l’ultimo? Palla spedita in fallo laterale. Roba immonda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2019)

Il problema è che tutti questi punti nel 2019 li abbiamo fatti grazie a miracoli disumani di Donnarumma e singoli tocchi di Piatek in mezzo al deserto del Sahara. Non c'era nient'altro. Era impensabile proseguire così fino alla fine, oltretutto giocando sempre sistematicamente in 10 con Suso.


----------



## cris (17 Marzo 2019)

Era una settimana che dicevo di stare calmi, taaac... che pietá


----------



## mandraghe (17 Marzo 2019)

Presi a pallate, ridicolizzati e con tre gol subiti da una squadra di cadaveri senza il loro miglior attaccante...e c’è chi si attacca all’arbitro e alla sfiga...mah.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Marzo 2019)

Aldilà del rigore farlocco, farsi dominare da questa Inter è roba davvero vergognosa, primo tempo da rimborsare il biglietto ai tifosi. Quando ci sono queste partite importanti escono i limiti di parecchi nostri giocatori, Calabria non regge queste partite, Rodriguez idem, Donnarumma idem...Gattuso che perderà tutti i derby se non cambia atteggiamento

Donnarumma 5 anche lui colpevole sul primo gol, uscita a farfalle, nelle partite importanti meglio mettere Reina quando disponibile
Rodriguez 4 nei derby è un altro giocatore in negativo, malissimo
Musacchio 7 l'unico a salvarsi dietro aldilà del gol
Romagnoli 4 malissimo, sbagliato tutto
Calabria 4 lascia saltare Martinez che è un nano, grave
Bakayoko 7,5 il migliore
Kessie 5 in calo, poi quello che ha fatto fuori è da spedirlo in tribuna fino alla fine del campionato e poi cederlo, vergogna
Paquetà 4,5 imbarazzante, ma la colpa non è sua, è cotto
Suso 4 spero sia già ceduto a qualcuno, con lui in campo siamo scarsi e prevedibili
Piatek 5 solo
Calhanoglu 6,5 insieme a Musacchio e Bakayoko l'unico che salvo (anche Castillejo), si impegna e mette grinta

Castillejo 7 questo deve essere titolare, via Suso
Cutrone 5,5 non mi è piaciuto, poi D'Ambrosio gli fa quel salvataggio....
Conti 5 male

Gattuso 0 sbaglia tutto, sbaglia i cambi, non sa preparare un derby, allenatore che ad oggi non è per squadre che devono aprire un ciclo vincente

Ora la vedo veramente male, spogliatoio che mi sa che ora è spaccato, peggior inter della stagione che ci batte, già la prossima contro la Samp a Genova è da pregare per il pareggio


----------



## Marcex7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Sono stati più bravi di noi ragazzi..Ci hanno creduto di più e noi siamo entrati molli.
Hanno avuto più testa.La faccenda Icardi e le defezioni li hanno dato una spinta caratteriale.
Noi è da un po' che faticavamo.
Ora vediamo se Gattuso sarà un bravo mental coach perchè rischiamo di affondare con questa sconfitta


----------



## Masanijey (17 Marzo 2019)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ma la vogliamo guardare in faccia la realta o no ? ? l Indah ha giocato senza ICARDI e senza RADJA !! cioe di piu di mezza squadra !!! abbiamo fatto sembrare Lautaro Aguero e Politano Maradona !! questi qua ne prendevano quasi 5 gol dall EINTRACHT e il tuo amato Rino li fa sembrare il Real !! ma scherziamo ! ma andate a tifare Gattuso va che e meglio , siete come quelli dell Indah che tifano Icardi non l indah.



Commento di spessore, come il modo in cui scrivi


----------



## Love (17 Marzo 2019)

partita pessima...come all'andata e cmq come le ultime partite tutte sfangate grazie a piatek o chi per lui..cosi non andiamo da nessuna parte...se continuiamo cosi la champions ce la sognamo..e forse forse...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Aldilà del rigore farlocco, farsi dominare da questa Inter è roba davvero vergognosa, primo tempo da rimborsare il biglietto ai tifosi. *Quando ci sono queste partite importanti escono i limiti di parecchi nostri giocatori, Calabria non regge queste partite, Rodriguez idem, Donnarumma idem...Gattuso che perderà tutti i derby se non cambia atteggiamento
> *




La cosa più grave è proprio constatare che i nostri non reggono la pressione e per me c'è grande colpa di Gattuso in questo. Ha reso i nostri molto più cagasotto del normale. Sta facendo dei danni enormi anche a livello mentale alla rosa, roba che sarà difficile far sparire in poco tempo.


----------



## varvez (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma Kessie?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Marzo 2019)

Concordo con te mrPeppez... analisi perfetta e pagelle giuste


----------



## R41D3N (17 Marzo 2019)

Kessie da panchinare immediatamente


----------



## odasensei (17 Marzo 2019)

Che squadra sopravvalutata mamma mia...probabilmente in Champions ci andremo pure ma se non cambiano almeno 5 dei titolari l'anno prossimo saremo come l'Inter di quest'anno


----------



## folletto (17 Marzo 2019)

E' bastato fare un pò di casino in parte del secondo tempo per mandarli in crisi e non l'abbiamo pareggiata per questione di centimetri, ma bisogna giocare le partite per vincerle. Io l'ho pure difeso Gattuso ma adesso basta, vincere il derby era fondamentale e bisognava giocare dal primo minuto per vincerlo. Potevamo mettere una piccola ipoteca sul terzo posto, ed è troppo importante la qualificazione in Champions, e poi giochi un derby così........


----------



## PM3 (17 Marzo 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Potremmo discuterla fino a domani e non cambierebbe l'idea di ciascuno. Il contatto c'è, Castillejo è ingenuo a mettere il piede e sgambettarlo, a quella velocità cadere è un attimo e l'arbitro fischia sempre. Per me è rigore, sempre.



Dai ma sta correndo, che doveva fare scansarsi? 
Politano è già in caduta e disperatamente con il destro cerca il contatto, il sinistro era già partito in maniera innaturale per tuffarsi.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Marzo 2019)

Io pur di cacciare il cagasotto in panchina sarei quasi tentato di barattare il quarto posto, farsi dominare da sti ridicoli é assurdo. Comunque da qui in poi sarà sofferenza, sta squadra da gennaio ha sfruttato i miracoli di Donnarumma e Piatek ma naturalmente è impensabile macinare punti facendo sempre e solo un tiro a partita. Prevedo un finale come quello dello scorso anno.


----------



## enigmistic02 (17 Marzo 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Dai ma sta correndo, che doveva fare scansarsi?
> Politano è già in caduta e disperatamente con il destro cerca il contatto, il sinistro era già partito in maniera innaturale per tuffarsi.



Se noti bene, Castillejo allarga/arretra la gamba per provare a intercettare il pallone, Politano è più veloce, la sposta e c'è il contatto. A calcio questo è fallo,dai.


----------



## R41D3N (17 Marzo 2019)

E anche prima di questa sosta prendiamo la sveglia. Questa sconfitta ci consumerà e secondo me NON arriveremo quarti. Segnatevelo!


----------



## PM3 (17 Marzo 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Se noti bene, Castillejo allarga/arretra la gamba per provare a intercettare il pallone, Politano è più veloce, la sposta e c'è il contatto. A calcio questo è fallo,dai.



Politano si butta su Casti cercando il contatto. Era già in caduta, guarda la sua gamba d'appoggio che movimento fa. 
Ripeto è ridicolo quanto il rigore Fischiato su D'Ambrosio lo scorso anno.


----------



## R41D3N (17 Marzo 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Dai ma sta correndo, che doveva fare scansarsi?
> Politano è già in caduta e disperatamente con il destro cerca il contatto, il sinistro era già partito in maniera innaturale per tuffarsi.


Questo assurdo rigore fa il pari con quello che non ci hanno fischiato a Roma. E continuiamo così...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> E ora facciamo resuscitare anche la Roma mi raccomando



già fatto 2 mesi fa.


----------



## MassimoRE (17 Marzo 2019)

Ora ha detto che la colpa è dei giornalisti che lo hanno massacrato perché non faceva fare il pressing alto alla squadra, e oggi che l’ha fatto abbiamo preso tre gol (questo è il sunto), quindi lui mette la squadra in campo a seconda di quanto lo massacrano i giornalisti.
Ok, se anche avevo dei dubbi oggi me lo sono tolti completamente...


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa più grave è proprio constatare che i nostri non reggono la pressione e per me c'è grande colpa di Gattuso in questo. Ha reso i nostri molto più cagasotto del normale. Sta facendo dei danni enormi anche a livello mentale alla rosa, roba che sarà difficile far sparire in poco tempo.



Siamo in pochi a pensarlo qui, ce ne fanno pure una colpa


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il problema è che tutti questi punti nel 2019 li abbiamo fatti grazie a miracoli disumani di Donnarumma e singoli tocchi di Piatek in mezzo al deserto del Sahara. Non c'era nient'altro. Era impensabile proseguire così fino alla fine, oltretutto giocando sempre sistematicamente in 10 con Suso.



In 9 con chalanoglu.

Quindi è un 7-0-1 il modulo di Gattuso.


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Ora ha detto che la colpa è dei giornalisti che lo hanno massacrato perché non faceva fare il pressing alto alla squadra, e oggi che l’ha fatto abbiamo preso tre gol (questo è il sunto), quindi lui mette la squadra in campo a seconda di quanto lo massacrano i giornalisti.
> Ok, se anche avevo dei dubbi oggi me lo sono tolti completamente...



Pressing alto è quello che ha fatto la juve contro l'atletico per me, non quello di oggi, dove c'erano buchi immensi tra difesa e centrocampo.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Marzo 2019)

Profonda delusione! Ennesimo derby regalato!

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 6
Musacchio 5
Romagnoli 6
RR 3 Cutrone 5
Kessiè 5 Conti 6
Bakayoko 7
Paquetá 5 Castillejo 6
Suso 3
Calhanoglu 3
Piatek 6


----------



## mandraghe (17 Marzo 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> E' bastato fare un pò di casino in parte del secondo tempo per mandarli in crisi e non l'abbiamo pareggiata per questione di centimetri, ma bisogna giocare le partite per vincerle. Io l'ho pure difeso Gattuso ma adesso basta, vincere il derby era fondamentale e bisognava giocare dal primo minuto per vincerlo. Potevamo mettere una piccola ipoteca sul terzo posto, ed è troppo importante la qualificazione in Champions, e poi giochi un derby così........




E’ questa la cosa di cui non mi capacito, giocando in un altro modo li potevamo far soffrire. Rendiamoci conto che stavamo per pareggiarla giocando solo 20 minuti. E mi domando: perché aspettare di stare sotto per iniziare a giocare?


----------



## Ambrole (18 Marzo 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Aldilà del rigore farlocco, farsi dominare da questa Inter è roba davvero vergognosa, primo tempo da rimborsare il biglietto ai tifosi. Quando ci sono queste partite importanti escono i limiti di parecchi nostri giocatori, Calabria non regge queste partite, Rodriguez idem, Donnarumma idem...Gattuso che perderà tutti i derby se non cambia atteggiamento
> 
> Donnarumma 5 anche lui colpevole sul primo gol, uscita a farfalle, nelle partite importanti meglio mettere Reina quando disponibile
> Rodriguez 4 nei derby è un altro giocatore in negativo, malissimo
> ...


Guarda, a suso e Rodriguez gli darei anche 3, ma 4 a romagnoli per cosa?? 4.5 a paqueta? Perche??
Chala ha fatto qualcosa nel secondo tempo, prestazione da 6-- ma il primo tempo è da 3, quindi facendo media, se devo dare un 4.5/5 lo so a lui


----------



## gabri65 (18 Marzo 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> E' bastato fare un pò di casino in parte del secondo tempo per mandarli in crisi e non l'abbiamo pareggiata per questione di centimetri, ma bisogna giocare le partite per vincerle. Io l'ho pure difeso Gattuso ma adesso basta, vincere il derby era fondamentale e bisognava giocare dal primo minuto per vincerlo. Potevamo mettere una piccola ipoteca sul terzo posto, ed è troppo importante la qualificazione in Champions, e poi giochi un derby così........





mandraghe ha scritto:


> E’ questa la cosa di cui non mi capacito, giocando in un altro modo li potevamo far soffrire. Rendiamoci conto che stavamo per pareggiarla giocando solo 20 minuti. E mi domando: perché aspettare di stare sotto per iniziare a giocare?



Perché è una mentalità malata. La mentalità della sofferenza eterna. Parti per non prenderle, la vittoria è quella. E se le prendi, ci pensi dopo, molto dopo, quando ormai è già tardi e non hai più tempo. Affidandoti al fato e alla casualità.

Niente da fare, ormai è scolpita nella mente e non puoi cambiarla. Gattuso ha vinto molto da giocatore perchè ha fatto da portaborracce, da manovale "zitto e interdici" a dei campioni con mentalità vincente e semplicemente non se ne è ancora reso conto. Crede che la sua mentalità coincida ancora oggi con quella di quei veri campioni vincenti. Crede che devi difendere, poi i goals là davanti arrivano automaticamente, quasi "magicamente".

Adesso semplicemente non ci sono più campioni in campo, e continua a sbattere la testa sul muro che sta alla fine di un vicolo cieco.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Marzo 2019)

altra stagione buttata nel cesso,il quarto posto lo vediamo col binocolo. era da esonerare dopo Atene quel somaro. errare è umano,perseverare è diabolico. il pesce puza dalla testa. Maldini e Leonardo siete i veri colpevoli di questa situazione indecente e umiliante. U M I L I A N T E farsi pisciare in testa da questa interetta ridicola.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Marzo 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Aldilà del rigore farlocco, farsi dominare da questa Inter è roba davvero vergognosa, primo tempo da rimborsare il biglietto ai tifosi. Quando ci sono queste partite importanti escono i limiti di parecchi nostri giocatori, Calabria non regge queste partite, Rodriguez idem, Donnarumma idem...Gattuso che perderà tutti i derby se non cambia atteggiamento
> 
> Donnarumma 5 anche lui colpevole sul primo gol, uscita a farfalle, nelle partite importanti meglio mettere Reina quando disponibile
> Rodriguez 4 nei derby è un altro giocatore in negativo, malissimo
> ...



Perdonami ma il 6,5 a Calhanoglu non si può vedere, 6,5 per la voglia e grinta, ma il tirare in porta
3 o 4 volte, saltare l'uomo e dettare il passaggio smarcante, partire in contropiede e fare l' assist al
centravanti sono diventati un optional al fine del voto in pagella? ..cioè questo qua stà sera non riusciva
nemmeno a stoppare la palla, non è mai riuscito a dare una palla pulita in avanti, anzi ha compromesso
ripartenze e azioni offensive sbagliando passaggi elementari, ma poi grinta di che? ..in fase offensiva
e lentissimo e x nulla incisivo stà sera i difensori dell' inter lo hanno marcato con la sigaretta in bocca..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Marzo 2019)

Sconfitta che fa male ma la squadra e' quarta e in piena lotta per la Coppa Italia. Adesso c'e' la sosta che arriva nel momento giusto: possiamo ricaricare le pile sia in chiave mentale che fisica per il rush finale. Sosteniamo fino alla fine questa squadra, FORZA MILAN!!


----------



## Sotiris (18 Marzo 2019)

L'ho scritto l'altro giorno quando ho letto le formazioni che non mi fidavo, nonostante il periodo di forma apparentemente diverso da cui arrivavano le due squadre, non puoi non temere una squadra che si difende con Handanovic-Skriniar-De Vrij e che ha più attitudine tecnica a centrocampo con Vecino-Brozovic e più capacità di saltare l'uomo in fascia con Perisic-Politano, dato che Suso noi l'abbiamo perso da mesi.
Detto questo Spalletti ha surclassato tatticamente Gattuso e per la seconda volta in stagione critico una conferenza stampa di Gattuso che non può dire a fine partita che non era pronto al 4-3-3 dell'Inter.

Comunque siamo quarti ma abbiamo un calendario adesso non facilissimo tra Sampdoria (fuori casa), Juventus, Lazio, Parma (fuori casa) nelle prossime cinque.
Ne possiamo uscire male se non recuperiamo psicologicamente da questo svarione.


----------



## R41D3N (18 Marzo 2019)

Ma.cosa vuoi recuperare? Con questo calendario e la nostra attitudine ai grandi match sai le sberle che prendiamo. Mi sono già messo l'anima in pace. Il quarto posto non è roba per noi. Altra stagione buttata al cesso, ci prendono tutti per il cul0. Non se ne può più


----------



## folletto (18 Marzo 2019)

Più passano le ore e più mi girano a pensare a ieri sera, dobbiamo sempre rendere la vita facile a sti qua quando ci giochiamo contro, incredibile. Prego, si accomodino, prendetevi pure il derby.....


----------



## Carlo (18 Marzo 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> *E' bastato fare un pò di casino in parte del secondo tempo per mandarli in crisi* e non l'abbiamo pareggiata per questione di centimetri, ma bisogna giocare le partite per vincerle. Io l'ho pure difeso Gattuso ma adesso basta, vincere il derby era fondamentale e bisognava giocare dal primo minuto per vincerlo. Potevamo mettere una piccola ipoteca sul terzo posto, ed è troppo importante la qualificazione in Champions, e poi giochi un derby così........


Era inevitabile che nel finale si fosse fatta sentire la fatica della partita del giovedì in coppa uefa. 
Ne abbiamo approfittato solo parzialmente, e troppo tardi.


----------



## Davidoff (18 Marzo 2019)

Questa squadra e questo allenatore non sono roba da Champions purtroppo, sono mesi che lo vado dicendo ma siamo in corsa esclusivamente grazie al suicidio delle romane e alla vena irreale di Piatek. In CL ci farebbero a fettine, non abbiamo retto nemmeno i ritmi di un Betis qualsiasi, dove vorremmo andare? C'è da cambiare almeno mezza squadra e mettere un allenatore vero in panchina, lo sputaveleno ci ha reso già abbastanza ridicoli in questi due anni.


----------



## Zenos (18 Marzo 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Questa squadra e questo allenatore non sono roba da Champions purtroppo, sono mesi che lo vado dicendo ma siamo in corsa esclusivamente grazie al suicidio delle romane e alla vena irreale di Piatek. In CL ci farebbero a fettine, non abbiamo retto nemmeno i ritmi di un Betis qualsiasi, dove vorremmo andare? C'è da cambiare almeno mezza squadra e mettere un allenatore vero in panchina, lo sputaveleno ci ha reso già abbastanza ridicoli in questi due anni.



Pensa c'è chi vorrebbe fargli un rinnovo...


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2019)

La partita è stata preparata male. Negli ultimi 3 anni abbiamo vinto una sola volta contro Juve, Inter e Napoli, grazie al gol di Locatelli contro la Juve. Ovviamente il motivo principale è la qualità spesso scarna della rosa, però questo derby mal giocato è figlio di un approccio ed una preparazione assolutamente inadeguati. Sulla carta oggi il Milan non è Inferiore all’inter, però come al solito ha affrontato la gara in maniera remissiva e manco ordinata. Inoltre sono stati riproposti elementi in deficit fisico (Suso e Kessie) e non solo. La champions dipende solo da noi ed ora è compito della dirigenza di raccogliere i cocci, strigliare chi lo meriti e stare vicino ai ragazzi. I processi facciamoli a fine anno.


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Marzo 2019)

Il goal dopo 2 minuti ha annullato interamente la preparazione del match e le contromosse non sono state adeguate...in svantaggio Spalletti ci ha astutamente obbligato ad uscire alti a pressare cosa che non sappiamo fare ed il risultato è stato il primo tempo osceno in cui non ci han fatto vedere palla. Buona la reazione nel secondo ma molto confusionaria. 

Peccato ma evitiamo catastrofismi, testa fissa all'obiettivo 4°posto e riordiniamo le idee con serenità. Le recenti vittorie in serie ci permettono di assorbire senza conseguenze troppo gravi questa sconfitta.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il goal dopo 2 minuti ha annullato interamente la preparazione del match e le contromosse non sono state adeguate...in svantaggio Spalletti ci ha astutamente obbligato ad uscire alti a pressare cosa che non sappiamo fare ed il risultato è stato il primo tempo osceno in cui non ci han fatto vedere palla. Buona la reazione nel secondo ma molto confusionaria.
> 
> Peccato ma evitiamo catastrofismi, testa fissa all'obiettivo 4°posto e riordiniamo le idee con serenità. Le recenti vittorie in serie ci permettono di assorbire senza conseguenze troppo gravi questa sconfitta.



Che brividi queste ventate di equilibrio, bravissimo.


----------



## Lambro (18 Marzo 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Se noti bene, Castillejo allarga/arretra la gamba per provare a intercettare il pallone, Politano è più veloce, la sposta e c'è il contatto. A calcio questo è fallo,dai.



Per quanto la meccanica possa risultare sospetta ai più, è rigore netto.
E' che molti se non vedono proprio un fallo netto pensano che non sia mai rigore, chi ha giocato sa' che basta un alito di vento per farti cadere se sei in corsa/torsione/dribbling, lo spagnolo non doveva lasciare lì la gamba di richiamo, è un rigore veramente netto e spero che tutti lo comprendano.


----------



## Lambro (18 Marzo 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il goal dopo 2 minuti ha annullato interamente la preparazione del match e le contromosse non sono state adeguate...in svantaggio Spalletti ci ha astutamente obbligato ad uscire alti a pressare cosa che non sappiamo fare ed il risultato è stato il primo tempo osceno in cui non ci han fatto vedere palla. Buona la reazione nel secondo ma molto confusionaria.
> 
> Peccato ma evitiamo catastrofismi, testa fissa all'obiettivo 4°posto e riordiniamo le idee con serenità. Le recenti vittorie in serie ci permettono di assorbire senza conseguenze troppo gravi questa sconfitta.



Il gol non è stato casuale, avevamo permesso comodi cross mai pressati ai nerazzurri fin dai primi minuti, mi sono stupito immediatamente dell'approccio grintoso dell'inter (ma la verita' è che temevo un'imbarcata, troppi complimenti ad un milan secondo me invece fortunello ultimamente mentre troppi insulti ad un'inter che ha cmq sempre creato gioco e pressing, a parte contro i tedeschi) ma non dell'approccio pigro del milan, perchè è il nostro è il nostro dna ormai che siamo troppo blandi nell'affrontare le partite.

Ieri terrificante poi non porre immediatamente rimedio a Vecino che tra le linee ci ha arato completamente per 45 minuti senza che il mister facesse NULLA.

Il finale era evidente sarebbe stato così, loro stanchi per la uefa e per un primo tempo giocato a mille, ma nonostante tutto non ne abbiamo approfittato (nonostante due colossali occasioni da gol per il 3 a 3, abbiamo rischiato tante volte sui loro contropiedi che ci aravano sistematicamente sulla trequarti).

E' vero che non si devono fare devastanti catastrofismi, ma ormai è una triste abitudine giocare i big match in modo pessimo, blando, senza gioco offensivo, senza pressing (gattuso che dice di aver alzato il pressing lol, ma mi faccia piacere), da 8 anni a questa parte abbiamo delle statistiche nei big match che credo neanche il Chievo.

Capisco che il milan stia crescendo e che si passi anche da questo, ma dubito fortemente che rino sia l'uomo giusto per fare lo step superiore.


----------



## elpacoderoma (18 Marzo 2019)

Donnarumma 5 sul primo gol forse un po' di colpa è sua
Calabria e Rodriguez 5 assenti
Musacchio e Romagnoli 5,5 distratti
Bakayoko 7 gol e sostanza
Kessie 5 nervoso 
Calhanoglu 6,5 unico giocatore in grado di tener palla (mezzo voto in piu per l'assist a Baka)
Paqueta e Suso 5 spenti
Piatek 5,5 non vede palla

Conti 6 entra bene (soprattutto su Lautaro che faceva troppo lo sveglio  )
Castillejo 5,5 anche lui entra bene, avrebbe meritato mezzo voto in piu se non avesse compiuto quell' ingenuità su Politano 
Cutrone 4,5 male, malissimo, sbaglia tutto, passaggi e falli inutili.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Marzo 2019)

Ieri sera la partita l'abbiamo persa già nello sottopassaggio una partita cosi importante la senti la vivi in modo diverso ,vista la faccia degli interisti e viste le nostre con Romagnoli che continuava a ridere fra me e me ho detto staser ci fanno la festa

l'Inter ieri sera ha vinto perché aveva più voglia più' fame a molti questo può sembrare poco ma se non hai determinazione feroce oggi le partite le puoi perdere con chiunque.. l'Inter ieri sera voleva vincere più di noi e c'è riuscita ..con merito


----------



## mil77 (20 Marzo 2019)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ma la vogliamo guardare in faccia la realta o no ? ? l Indah ha giocato senza ICARDI e senza RADJA !! cioe di piu di mezza squadra !!! abbiamo fatto sembrare Lautaro Aguero e Politano Maradona !! questi qua ne prendevano quasi 5 gol dall EINTRACHT e il tuo amato Rino li fa sembrare il Real !! ma scherziamo ! ma andate a tifare Gattuso va che e meglio , siete come quelli dell Indah che tifano Icardi non l indah.



Tu stai male...


----------

